# J'aime......J'aime pas



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voilà je vous propose (non pas un jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) un nouveau thread où vous devrez indiquer 10 choses que vous aimez et 10 choses que vous n'aimez pas (les lecteurs du journal l'équipe comprendront aisément ce à quoi je fais allusion)

exemple : 

*J'aime :* 

- les coins carrés
- les yaourts "durs"
- poster la nuit
- me ronger les ongles
- le silence
- regarder mon plafond
- le bruit que fait le klaxon de ma jaguar
- l'odeur des vieux livres
....etc etc

*J'aime pas :* 

- Le soleil, la chaleur
- Les yaourts avec des morceaux de fruits ou les yaourts "brassés"
- Les mecs qui se la pète en disant "j'ai une jaguar"
- les gens qui se rongent les ongles
- Les gens qui lisent le journal l'Équipe
- ....etc etc .....

_(ce n'est pas ma liste mais juste 2 ou 3 idées)_


----------



## Moof (26 Mai 2003)

&lt;schtroumph_grognon&gt;Moi, j'aime pas les sondages, moi.&lt;/schtroumph_grognon&gt;


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

T'as de la chance parce que pour une fois çà n'en est pas un !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais me tente pas trop ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (le bouton "début sondage" est à portée de main !!)


----------



## bonpat (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * T'as de la chance parce que pour une fois çà n'en est pas un !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais me tente pas trop ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (le bouton "début sondage" est à portée de main !!)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu commences Finn ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

J'aime :

quand Finn fait preuve d'autorité....!

Je déteste :

changer de froc...!


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2003)

*j'aime*
bien la nouvelle signature de finn
Paris le dimanche matin
manger des chips avec ficelle
L'autoroute A1 le lundi matin (pas le choix faut dire)
être au bord de la mer et ...
prendre un crème à Saint-Germain avec Anouchka et benjamin* 
le vent dans la frondaison que je vois à la fenêtre
son parfum
les grenouilles
regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage, leurs poitrines gonflées par etc...

*j'aime pas*
les embouteillages (en voiture je précise parce que sinon, ça ne me dérange pas tant que ficelle m'ouvre les canettes...)
quand elle part au travail le lundi 
les dinosaures partouzeurs de droite
les belges et les hollandais sur l'A1 ((ni à droite, ni à gauche, bien au contraire...)
le crachin sur l'oise
que Viktor me morde les orteils la nuit (sinon, ça va, c'est un bon chat)
les voitures qui passent sur le boulevard
la poussière
les corbeaux
regarder la télé 


_* embrasse Justine !_


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous et à toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà je vous propose (non pas un jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) un nouveau thread où vous devrez indiquer 10 choses que vous aimez et 10 choses que vous n'aimez pas (les lecteurs du journal l'équipe comprendront aisément ce à quoi je fais allusion)

* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que tu nous mijotes encore ? Ça a un rapport avec la psychologie sociale ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que tu nous mijotes encore ? Ça a un rapport avec la psychologie sociale ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non aucun !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'était juste par nostalgie d'un sujet d'Applepie (portrait chinois) et puis un peu de fantaisie ne fait pas de mal !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime :
1-embêter les gens pour un oui pour un non,
2-passer du temps sur ls forums (voir 1)
3-jouer aux jeux videos (quel gosse je fais)
4-ma fille (rien de pédophile là-dedans)
5-mon chat quand j'ai froid tout seul dans mon lit (y va nous faire pleurer)

J'aime pas :
1-mon chien (quel con, cui-là)
2-un de mes voisins (y gueule sur sa femme la nuit)
3-manger de la cervelle (sinon, tout passe)
4-mackie (non, je déconne)
5-me coucher tard
6-faire la grasse matinée (complément de 5)

La suite bientôt, là on me demande...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Fausse alerte : je continue,

J'aime :
6-les filles maigres (mais ça dure jamais - quoi ? les filles ou la maigreur ?)
7-les suisses pour le graphisme (quel fayot)
8-raconter des bobards (avec toujours un fond de vérité - essentiel)

J'aime pas :
7-les vantards (voir 4 - arf)
8-qu'on me dérange quand je poste... ok... j'arrive...


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

Bon, c'est "gnangnan" et dans le désordre (la liste n'est pas exhaustive) :

J'aime
 <ul type="square">  [*] les chats [*] écouter de la musique [*] regarder des films [*] faire des jeux vidéos [*] faire de l'internet [*] bricoler [*] manger et boire [*] faire l'amour [*] le train [*] mon épouse et mes enfants[*]etc.[/list] 
Je n'aime pas
<ul type="square"> [*] les chiens [*] lire [*] la guerre [*] la méchanceté [*] l'avion [*] me tromper [*] mentir [*] les asticots [*] les chauffards [*] les tueurs d'enfants [*]etc.[/list]


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

Jaime pas :

Les rhododendrons,
Le tapioca,
La boxe,
Lavion,
Le métro,
Le voisin du deuxième,
Les fruits glacés,
Le pudding,
Les gens qui se garent sur les passages piètons,
Avoir froid

Jaime :
Ma fille,
Voir les gens sengueuler,
Le camembert,
Les bateaux,
Le champagne,
Le coca,
Les marrons glacés,
Le parfum,
La lavande,
Les jambon-beurre-cornichons


Et ça va servir à quoi tout ça


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

Et ça va servir à quoi tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En grand danger tu es !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Et ça va servir à quoi tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je charge Applepie de s'occuper du dépouillement des résultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin s'il revient un jour ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En grand danger tu es !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [mode allonge toi sur le divan et raconte moi ta petite enfance]   mmmmh, apparemment tu as un affect important sur la nourriture ...mmmmmh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  [/mode allonge toi sur le divan et raconte moi ta petite enfance]


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Eh, mine de rien, y'a plein de trucs qui reviennent (chez ceux qui ont osé se mettre à nu). 
Moi qui croyait être unique, j'en preds un sale coup (faut dire que jusqu'ici, je traînais surtout dans la MacGameZone (Oh, le coup de pute!...).
Ah, oui, je rajoute que j'aime assez Finn_Atlas (alors, ce doigt, j'peux le r'mettre ?) même si çà fait lêche à bloc ménant qu'il est modo.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> *Ah, oui, je rajoute que j'aime assez Finn_Atlas (alors, ce doigt, j'peux le r'mettre ?) même si çà fait lêche à bloc ménant qu'il est modo.   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

Et surtout, j'aime les jeux de mots à deux balles particulièrement salingues (chacun ses sales goûts, spa ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime:
1- le soleil qui se lève sur la montagne quand la neige est poudreuse
2- Bowie (j'ai une centaine de Cd de lui)
3- la blanquette de veau (c'est le top la blanquette)
4- Aller au ciné
5- Passer une soirée avec mes potes
6- faire du roller dans Paris (faut que je m'y remette avant de rouiller
7- Mon mac
8- Fiare une grasse mat' les jours de semaine
9- les siestes crapuleuses quand les autre sont au boulot (putain ça fait trop longtemps que ça m'est pas arrivé. Faut que j'arrête de bosser et ma femme aussi)
10- Ma femme et ma fille

J'aime pas:
1- ma soirée d'hier
2- la renault 7 (une horreur...)
3- me réveiller avec la gerbe
4- Tino Rossi
5- Les reprises à deux balles de succès des années 70 et 80
6- me réveiller de mauvais poil
7- me prendre la tête avec des cons au boulot
8- me rendre compte qu'il n'y a plus de papier aux toilettes
9- les gens qui grillent les feux ou qui prennent les couloirs de bus en bagnole (j'ai envie de les buter c'est plus fort que moi)
10- que ma femme m'interdise de me racheter une moto depuis que je suis papa


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * J'aime :
2&gt; lire un livre que j'aime tellement que j'ai pas envie de le finir
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'applaudis des deux mains : dans le même genre, ça m'est arrivé plus d'une fois de refermer un livre en me disant : "je le garde pour un moment où je pourrai mieux en profiter"


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime :

krystof


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime :

- barbarella


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2003)

vont finir par faire des petits ceux-là...


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * vont finir par faire des petits ceux-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah au moins, pendant ce temps-là on s'emmerdera pas.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * vont finir par faire des petits ceux-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espere qu'ils m'en garderons un


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Pour que tu rajoutes du Lag dans le biberon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hors de question !


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * vont finir par faire des petits ceux-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est qu'il est jaloux, ma parole...
Allez, achète-toi une moto, tu pourras prendre les couloirs de bus (quoi, j'ai dit une connerie ?)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Pour que tu rajoutes du Lag dans le biberon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hors de question !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime:
- le Lag

J'aime pas:
- le Lag avec des glaçons


----------



## guytantakul (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas :
La cliente (cette connasse) qui m'a incendié ce matin parce que le CD que je lui avait fourni ne se lisait pas sur son portââââble, quoi.

J'aime ;
La manière dont je suis arrivé à lui faire dire qu'elle était vraiment une brêle et qu'elle réfléchira à deux fois avant de se croire la reine de la planète - jubilatoire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas :

le gars qui, il y a trois mois, est venu dans mon bureau tout ébouriffé en disant qu'on lui avait cassé la vitre de sa voiture (en leasing) et qu'on lui avait piqué son portable dernier cri (fourni par la boîte)...

J'aime :

quand trois jours après, le gars s'est reloggé de chez lui sur le serveur avec le même portable et la même adresse IP (le con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vu qu'il ignorait qu'il existait des logs de connexion..... Arf !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas :

le gars qui, il y a trois mois, est venu dans mon bureau tout ébouriffé en disant qu'on lui avait cassé la vitre de sa voiture (en leasing) et qu'on lui avait piqué son portable dernier cri (fourni par la boîte)...

J'aime :

quand trois jours après, le gars s'est reloggé de chez lui sur le serveur avec le même portable et la même adresse IP (le con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vu qu'il ignorait qu'il existait des logs de connexion..... Arf !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Trop beau!
A mon avis Thebig, ce mec est un commercial...


----------



## tomtom (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Trop beau!
A mon avis Thebig, ce mec est un commercial... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

nooooooooooon, ils sont pas comme ça les commerciaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_une commercial de ma boîte a réussi à en "perdre" deux_


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime :

- barbarella   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et tant qu'on y est, j'aime :

Ruban


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

*J'aime :*

 L'odeur de la terre au moment des labours
 L'odeur de la terre après l'orage
 La poésie de Guillaume Apollinaire
 La musique de Jean-Sébastien Bach
 Mes chats
 Le café
 Le chocolat noir amer aux noisettes
 Regarder les insectes
 Le porto
 Paresser quand il fait chaud
 Faire mon intéressant

*Je n'aime pas :*

 La fadeur
 L'amertume
 La musique dodécaphonique
 Le travail
 Les vacances
 Le football
 Le chocolat blanc
 Le whisky
 La modernité
 Être importuné
 Être importun


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et tant qu'on y est, j'aime :

Ruban  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]









 elle risque pas d'être jalouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

*j'aime:* 
J'aime :

- t'as nouvelle signature Finn... hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- l'art nouveau
- l'odeur des vieux livres
- l'ambiance des couleurs  du lever d'soleil sur le lac Léman 
- Edith Piaf, Elysian  Fields, Mes souliers sont rouges, la Varda, le dernier album de    Peter Gabriel 
- voyager par ci , par là
- faire  la fête...
- m'éclater sur les pistes de danse ou c/o moi sur la bonne 'zique 
- observer, écouter, découvrir le monde qui nous entoure
- la vodka fraîche sans glaçons
- le rosé de Bordeaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- le porto
- les tisanes et le café noir
- regarder des films dvd + ciné
- les chats et ma pitchinette
- les chiens 
- la campagne, le calme
- le soleil, la mer, le sable fin,  les bains de minuits




- la cuisine asiatique,indonésienne, indienne, française, vaudoise, bretonne,
- la cuisine relevée, pimentée
- etc.
- etc.

*j'aime pas :*

- le froid qui pique
- la bière
- le whyski
- la vitesse (voiture, moto,..)
- je déteste la moto
- le foot
- la techno
- regarder la TV, sauf les émissions que j'aime bien
- les gens qui se font la gueule pour un rien
- les jugements négatifs virtuelles sans avoir rencontré autrui dans la vie réelle


----------



## bonpat (29 Mai 2003)

*J'aime :* 

 Mes enfants
 Ma future ex-femme
 Aimer
 Etre triste
 Le piment
 Les macs
 Faire des cadeaux
 Les filles
 Le sexe
 Le sexe (déjà dit)
 Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Je n'aime pas :* 

 Recevoir de cadeau
 Etre fatigué
 La migraine
 Les maux de tête
 Me tromper
 Etre en retard
 Patrick Bruel
 Les causes perdues
 La pitié molle et sentimentale
 Le repassage
 Cirer mes chaussures


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et tant qu'on y est, j'aime :

Ruban  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est un fil à la patte


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'aime :
 Faire mon intéressant
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, oui, moi aussi !


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

J'aime que mon café soit prêt le matin quand je me lève 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'aime pas le pain brûlé


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

J'aime

- La France

- Les autres pays







 J'aime pas

 Certaines personnes mais je n'ai pas le droit de dire qui. Tant pis


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

Je résume pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris : je n'aime pas le gouvernement actuel.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je résume pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris : je n'aime pas le gouvernement actuel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]





baisse ton masque Hollande


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 





baisse ton masque Hollande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop mou Hollande.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Trop mou Hollande.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Vincenot te fait craquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Attends qu'il ait fini sa grève


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2003)

Le café du coin, c'est mieux pour discuter de ce genre de choses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime :
être réveillé par le soleil
les yoghourts nature sans sucre

J'aime pas : 
descendre les escaliers
laver les vitres


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

Si tu parles de  lui , j'ai pas eu l'honneur d'être présenté.

J'en connais un autre, ça finit pareil, mais ça commence par Besan


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Le café du coin, c'est mieux pour discuter de ce genre de choses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? Ici, c'est le Bar du milieu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










N'en parlons plus.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Si tu parles de  lui , j'ai pas eu l'honneur d'être présenté.

J'en connais un autre, ça finit pareil, mais ça commence par Besan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oups! bien sur!


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

C'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre.


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

J'ai édité mon poste afin de ne pas lancer une polémique politique incontrolable. À la demande, sans doute justifiée d'un modérateur.

Le sujet peut reprendre son cours...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * J'ai édité mon poste afin de ne pas lancer une polémique politique incontrolable. À la demande, sans doute justifiée d'un modérateur.

Le sujet peut reprendre son cours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il faut une bonne dose de naïveté pour, en proposant un tel titre, s'imaginer une seule seconde qu'on abordera pas la politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous sommes en France, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand bien même, Kristof est resté dans des limites tout à fait correctes, ce qui m'a conduit à essayer  de faire de même


----------



## maousse (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Il faut une bonne dose de naïveté pour, en proposant un tel titre, s'imaginer une seule seconde qu'on abordera pas la politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous sommes en France, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Ben, justement, non ! Enfin pas vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ah oui, j'oubliais, j'aime :
la naïveté


----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Il faut une bonne dose de naïveté pour, en proposant un tel titre, s'imaginer une seule seconde qu'on abordera pas la politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous sommes en France, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand bien même, Kristof est resté dans des limites tout à fait correctes, ce qui m'a conduit à essayer  de faire de même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucune naïveté, je te rassure. J'ai simplement perdu de vue que ce genre de sujet pouvait mettre les modérateurs dans une position gênante. De plus ce n'était pas vraiment dans l'esprit du sujet initial. C'est parfois difficile de se cacher derrière un avatar. (Oui j'avoue, c'est moi Hollande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Je précise aussi que ma colère n'avait rien à voir avec les retraites mais avec des problèmes bien plus graves qui sont hélas, moins médiatiques... Mais ce n'est pas le lieu.

Donc :

J'aime
- le travail
- Quand il fait beau
- Quand il pleut
- La confiture de Myrtille
- Le chocolat et le café noir
- Le vrai pain
- Faire une pose en pleine nature et écouter les petits bruits
- Avoir l'impression d'être utile
- Débattre en citoyen (si c'est le lieu, sinon tant pis, je vais faire une pose en pleine nature et écouter les petits bruits)
- La montagne
- Le saucisson
- Revoir les amis
- Apprendre ou comprendre des trucs
- Aller au cinéma seul
- Le début de Matrix
- ne rien faire
- dormir dehors
- nager dans l'eau douce
- un vieux morceau de blues
- les chiens

J'aime pas
- le travail
- Le Pain-frites (à gerber, spécialité stéphanoise)
- La démagogie
- le foot à la télé, (sinon jouer au ballon des fois c'est rigolo)
- Le café pisse-d'âne, le chocolat Kinder
- Les femmes avec des talons hauts
- Les bonbons haribo (désolé, j'veux bien faire un effort pour faire fun mais là c'est trop).
- Les frimeurs de plus de 13 ans
- Les gens qui ont l'alcool mauvais
- La tequila
- Les paroles inutiles et les expressions toutes faites.
- Le public cinoche du samedi
- Le géuite
- Le regard de Georges et le sourire de Tony
- Les rochers Ferrero
- La fin de Matrix
- me tremper dans de l'eau salée
- ma tronche mais c'est pas grave on s'habitue


----------



## guytantakul (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
J'aime pas
- Les femmes avec des talons hauts
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, ben ,moi, je suis preneur (si tu en as en rab)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

me réveiller le matin (j'ai pas dit: me lever...)
mes enfants
les voyages
la lecture
apprendre
la complicité
la nature
la montagne, la neige, le ski
les femmes qui en sont (j'ai pas dit: qui en ont...)
la bonne cuisine
certains allumés du clavier qui traînent ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








l'hypocrisie
la pollution
les stylos bille (pardon baron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
la grosse chaleur
les "sans gêne"
les "asociaux"
les abats (beurk!)
le pastis
les mac'do






 c'est grave, docteur?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime le

















J'aime pas le


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime boire

J'aime pas etre sobre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * J'aime boire

J'aime pas etre sobre




* 

[/QUOTE]
*"in vino veritas...*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

j'aime:

_être entourée des personnes que j'apprécie d'ici et là-bas, de mes amis
être seule de temps à autre
la sincérité
partager mes joies et mes pleures
vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche
..._

j'aime pas: 

_être triste
être trompée
me tromper
l'égoïsme
...
_

@plus pour la suite, si il y a


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

j'aime bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,ah oui  alors,j'aime ça


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * j'aime bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ah oui  alors,j'aime ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
ah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quoi donc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * J'aime le

















J'aime pas le 


















* 

[/QUOTE]

le quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le flood ?


----------



## Niconemo (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

le quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le flood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non.  Les mutations.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

*je n'aime pas* que l'on ne réponde pas à mes mps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*j'aime* bonpat, Alèm, Touba, Thebig, Benjamin, Aricosec, Bebert, Prerima, Finn, Believe, DocEvil ... et j'en passe et j'en oublie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *  ... et j'en passe et j'en oublie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais bien de le préciser


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime :

La choucroute et les fines de claires

Je n'aime pas :

être déconnectée inopinément


----------



## toph (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas  , heu si si j'aime !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * je n'aime pas que l'on ne réponde pas à mes mps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'aime bonpat, Alèm, Touba, Thebig, Benjamin, Aricosec, Bebert, Prerima, Finn, Believe, DocEvil ... et j'en passe et j'en oublie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> 
j'aime[/b].... (les autres on s'en fout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * Prerima, Finn,       * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est gentil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Oupsy:</font><hr />  *Believe,  *

[/QUOTE] 






ALors heureuse ?


----------



## Ruban (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime :

La délicatesse

Je n'aime pas :

La vulgarité


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

 J'aime annoter mes posts de remarques entre parenthèses, souvent désobligeantes ou rigolotes, concernant ce que viens d'écrire... et j'aime aussi me moquer de moi à la 3e personne (genre : y s'y croit c't'idiot...)
 J'aime pas qu'on me traite de schizophrene (non, en vrai, j'm'en balance).


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2003)

 J'aime écrire comme je parle (comm' eu'j'parle...)
 J'aime pas le style SMS (sans doute parce que je n'y comprends rien)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

*J'aime :*

 Le bruit de la rivière
 Les films de Jacques Demy
 Les comédies musicales américaines des années 40/50
 Les parfums
 Lire et jouer du théâtre (passionnément)
 La sincérité, y compris dans le mensonge
 Prendre d'énormes bitures avec mon meilleur ami
 Danser
 Être seul tard le soir
 Être aimé

*Je n'aime pas :*

 Me forcer à écrire
 La télé-réalité
 Les films à message(s)
 Les romans
 Le mensonge, et plus particulièrement toute forme de trahison
 Le rap, le hard-rock, et plus généralement le bruit
 Le maquillage
 La souffrance physique
 Qu'on rechigne à donner le meilleur de soi-même
 Être admiré
 Me rendre compte, tard le soir, que je suis seul


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2003)

J'aime l'expression "Périph. Fluide" quand celui-ci est recouvert de 5cm d'eau...


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2003)

j'aime :
- la famille
- le bruit de la ville et l'odeur de la campagne
- les petits restos entre potes
- les excentriques, les originaux, les marginaux, les anti-conformistes
- la musique : la douce et la bruyante, la sophistiquée et l'instinctive, la langoureuse et la rythmée, l'engagée et la dégagée, la populaire et l'underground, l'organique et la synthétique, la nostalgique et l'avant-gardiste...

j'aime pas :
- le travail et la patrie
- l'odeur de la ville
- le pain vendu en supermarché
- les gens qui ne se remettent jamais en cause
- la musique quand elle est l'oeuvre des marchands plutôt que des artistes

j'aime aussi :
- faire du vélo le week-end avec mon petit cousin
- comprendre ce qui me concerne
- ne pas comprendre ce qui m'émeut
- les filles brunes aux cheveux courts et à la peau mat (et les autres aussi).
- l'idée que notre civilisation va peut-être bientôt s'effondrer...

j'aime pas non plus :
- me réveiller en pleine nuit : les coups de spleen me guettent alors...
- cette étrange mélancolie qui se dégagent des chansons du Clash depuis quelques mois.
- la nostalgie idiote des gens de ma génération pour les vieux dessins-animés
- qu'on tue les araignées parce qu'on en a peur
- l'idée que notre civilisation va peut-être bientôt s'effondrer...


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2003)

Je n'aime pas les signatures de GlobalCut !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je n'aime pas les signatures de GlobalCut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi tu souffres d'un nystagmus toi aussi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

J'aime :

les inconnu(e)s qui me sourient dans la rue (si si ! ça arrive !!!),
dire "bonjour" le matin,
la photo de Bébert (Rikiki avec le CRS !),
les threads sympas où on ne se casse pas la tête,
les ambiances de campus qui font oublier que vous avez passé l'âge d'y être,
recevoir un mail de ma fille qui commence par "P....., pa si tu savais !!!"
arriver chez mon dentiste et s'apercevoir qu'il est parti en vacances,
les bruits de la cour de récré quand je passe près d'une école,
les flonflons d'une fête foraine qui ondulent au gré du vent qui vous les amène,
certaines chansons de Brel quand j'en ai envie,
les gens du Nord chez qui le café est toujours prêt,
mon lierre qui grimpe aussi vite que quand j'étais jeune,
la télé éteinte,
le silence quand je l'ai voulu,
la solitude aussi, quand je l'ai voulue,
...et encore un tas d'autres choses...

Je n'aime pas :

...ça, vous le savez bien !!!


----------



## tomtom (2 Juin 2003)

*j'aime*
<ul type="square">le bruit du vent dans les arbres, de l'eau dans la rivière
le chant des oiseaux
manger des fruits sauvages
l'odeur du goudron chaud dont on fait les routes
me coucher dans l'herbes et regarder filer les nuages
voyager
aimer
m'émerveiller
apprendre
écouter parler Hubert Reeves[/list]
*j'aime pas*
<ul type="square">décevoir
jeter de la nourriture
la chasse (je hais, j'exècre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
les gens qui roulent vite
ceux ne font pas d'effort pour éviter de polluer la terre de mes futurs enfants (bandes de cons)*
les gens qui rient quand ils en voient d'autre tomber
les gens qui se plaignent tout le temps[/list]

_*pardon pour ce mot grossier _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

J'ai comme l'impression que Roberto aime bien ce qui se rapporte aux voitures ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Quel succès dites donc !! Merci encore à tous ceux qui ont posté leur "j'aime j'aime pas", je me sens un peu obligé de faire le mien puisque le 1er que j'avais fait n'en était pas un.

A tout de suite


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * J'aime :

...
les ambiances de campus qui font oublier que vous avez passé l'âge d'y être,
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a pas d'âge, TheBig ! je compte bien me réinscrire dès que j'aurais le temps ! J'aimerais assez dépasser les 25 années d'inscription dans le "supérieur" (comme on dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> *
 Que ni mon oncle ni ma grand-mère n'aient pensé à me garder leur bagnole pour me les offrir, même dans leur jus !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju ! regrets aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mes parents avaient une Chevrolet Impala blanche 1958 (en Belgique, et en ce temps-là, les bagnoles américaines se vendaient au prix des petits pains et l'essence ne coûtait rien !) - ils l'ont utilisé pendant 4 ans (elle avait environ 40.000 kms) - ensuite, pendant 8 ans, elle a dormi bien emmitouflée dans un garage jusqu'au jour où quelques ennuis financiers les ont obligés à la vendre pour une croûte de pain!!!
Parfois, la nuit, je rêve encore de ses chromes, de ses pneus à flancs blancs, de la souplesse de sa banquette avant et de sa radio qui illuminait l'habitacle d'une couleur verdâtre qui semblait venue d'ailleurs...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...nostalgie, nostalgie !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

*J'aime :* 


 [*] Rester longtemps aux toilettes (à la différence de Tom Tom, moi j'aime la chasse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )  [*]l'odeur de la pluie sur le sol   [*]se réveiller le matin quand il fait beau mais pas trop chaud et entendre les petits bruits de la nature (oui je sais çà fait un peu fleur bleue ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  [*]mettre des parenthèses un peu partout et prendre des chemins détournés pour en arriver là ou je voulais arriver (genre la tu vois je mets des parenthèses et j'embrouille tout le monde pour dire un truc et çà fait qu'à la fin on ne sait plus de quoi on parlait).  [*]les ours  [*]rigoler le plus possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   [*]ce forum et la façon de poster de plusieurs d'entre vous comme Globalcut, Thebig, LucG ....etc etc (je sens que je vais faire des jaloux mais sachez pour les non cités que vous êtes dans mes pensées également 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hein Doc ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  [*]les explications rationnelles et la science en général  [*]faire la vaisselle [*]que les choses soient bien rangés et que çà soit propre ! [*]ma prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]le pop-rock  [*]les chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]les céréales pour enfants (si ! si ! c'est vrai j'en mange parfois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  [*]notre appartement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même s'il est plutôt petit.  [*]écouter parler les gens (non pas ceux qui sont allongés sur un divan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) [*]l'odeur du foie quand il cuit  



*J'aime pas*  [*]que l'on tente d'expliquer les comportements humains uniquement par la génétique. C'est débile et réducteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [*]la chaleur [*]faire la vaisselle quand il y en a trop et qu'elle s'accumule  [*]le bordel (rien à voir avec les maisons pour hédonistes ....)   [*]l'astrologie et les "sciences occultes" qui n'ont de sciences que le nom. J'aime pas les charlatans    [*]que l'on me dise que je suis maniaque (c'est faux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  [*]les tics  [*]que l'on me traite de newbie : ceux qui le font l'ont pourtant été un jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]qu'on me dise que j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [*]glander comme un c** devant mon écran alors que j'ai 10 000 trucs à faire !!   [*]que l'on tue des ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]fumer quand je suis malade  [*]le foie 

Bon voilà pour un début !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
[*]que l'on tue des ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 ... comment peux t'on tuer des ours !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 





 ... comment peux t'on tuer des ours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]



de cette façon (on ne les tue pas, on les exploite !! 
	


) 
ou comme celà 
	
 








joli nounours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est la mascotte de MacG ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juin 2003)

J'aime:
- DocEvil
- Me faire fouetter avec des orties fraîches
- Pleurer tout seul dans ma chambre
- Le maquillage (non, là, c'est pour déconner)
- Faire semblant

J'aime pas:
- Avoir mal (pourtant, je cherche)
- Mon foie (sgpt-sgot)


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
&amp;#8226; L'odeur des Lancia, et de la Fulvia qu'avait mon oncle.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a un modèle de Lancia qui s'appelle Fulvia ? Ouaaaah, trop fort ! Je dis ça, parce que Fulvia au masculin, ça donne Fulvio, mon 3e prénom


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 





 ... comment peut-on tuer des ours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour info, il me semble avoir lu que les "horses guards" allaient abandonner la "crinière" de leur casque actuellement tirée de la fourrure de  *l'ours noir*  canadien. Des recherches sont en cours pour leur remplacement par un produit issu du pétrole!

Ca va mieux, Finn?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Ah !!! Voilà pourquoi Tony Blair s'est précipité en Irak !!




... Pour remplumer les Horse-Guards !











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je savais les irakiens velus ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, pardon: poilus) mais un peu de retenue pour conserver à ces lieux la haute tenue morale -pour ne pas dire plus- qui les caractérisent (les lieux)


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

Faudrait quand même savoir !

C'est de la plume ou c'est du poil ???

Parce que zoologiquement parlant, ça fait pas très sérieux ces confusions. Je veux bien croire que certains se poilent tellement qu'ils ont la plume trop leste mais quand même, d'ici qu'on confonde : "garder la reine (des abeilles)" avec "avoir le (faux) bourdon", il n'y a qu'un cheveu et ça pourrait hérisser le poil de certains plumitifs.

Bon, j'arrête : j'ai un poil dans la main.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas  [*]que l'on tue des ours    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai passé le réveillon de l'année dernière avec le gars qui s'occupe de la dernière famille d'ours de pyrénées (oui, celui qui botte les fesses des équipes de FR3) et devine qui tue les ours ? Eh ben c'est les ours ! Les mâles dézinguent les petits. Ce qui fait que dans quelques années, plus d'ours en France. Alors, ils essaient de virer les mâles dominants le temps que les petits grandissent mais c'est pas gagné.
En espérant vous avoir appris quelque chose


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai passé le réveillon de l'année dernière avec le gars qui s'occupe de la dernière famille d'ours de pyrénées (oui, celui qui botte les fesses des équipes de FR3) et devine qui tue les ours ? Eh ben c'est les ours ! Les mâles dézinguent les petits. Ce qui fait que dans quelques années, plus d'ours en France. Alors, ils essaient de virer les mâles dominants le temps que les petits grandissent mais c'est pas gagné.
En espérant vous avoir appris quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à sa naissance, l'ourson pèse environ 200g. Arrivé à l'âge adulte, l'ours pèse rarement moins de 100kg (toutes espèces confondues). Ainsi, l'ours est, toutes proportions gardées, le mammifère qui grandit le plus dans sa vie.

Vous aussi, dites nous ce que vous savez sur les ours


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

à sa naissance, l'ourson pèse environ 200g. Arrivé à l'âge adulte, l'ours pèse rarement moins de 100kg (toutes espèces confondues). Ainsi, l'ours est, toutes proportions gardées, le mammifère qui grandit le plus dans sa vie.

Vous aussi, dites nous ce que vous savez sur les ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ressemble beaucoup aux hommes: j'ai pu en voir "à l'état libre". Une forrest guard nous a interdit d'approcher à moins de 100m car c'étaient deux femelles se battant pour un seul mâle. (Yellowstone 98)


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

T'es en forme, dis donc ! Très efficace le mélange coke népalaise/gin portugais/Lexomil afghan : inspiration poétique survitaminée, calembours longue-portée à tir rapide, éveil d'essence...
Bravo.
Fais gaffe à toi, quand même.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Rien de tout ça : pas un cachet, pas une bouffée, même pas un café depuis 9h du matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est que du naturel

(Qu'est-ce qu'il y a, docteur : ils sont pas bons mes tests ? c'est graaaave ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

Pub : Tiens, en parlant de nature, Ushuaïa mercredi, en France pour une fois et apparemment surtout en Lozère (mes racines, quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Alors sans doute qu'il y aura de belles images, en particulier du causse Méjan, goutez-y


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va mieux, Finn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va ca va !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sympa ces infos sur les ours (merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Si çà continue on va ouvrir un thread "30 millions d'amis" (au passage ils ne sont pas 30 millions mais 60 millions en France)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à suivre ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Allez, je me la fais routier.
J'aime :

? Les Facel Véga comme celle dans laquelle mourut Camus.


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah! la Facel Véga... J'en rêve...
Quelle bagnole fabuleuse


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

j'aime BOO !


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2003)

Monster-inc ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Monster-inc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

presque !


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Dis, heu... Quelle couleur elle avait la viande de ton doubeul-tchizz© de ce midi ? 
Ah ? 




Elle bougeait toute seule ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Roberto, c'est quoi un doubeul-tchizz ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas un truc qu'ils font chez macdo ?
parce que je n'ai encore de ma vie mis les pieds dans un macdo : quand je te dis que c'est que du naturel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En plus, tu peux parler avec ta saga. Alors, quand t'auras le droit de l'acheter, ce nouveau mac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. Pour bouger tout seul, je connais que le fromage aux artisous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS. pour en revenir à la racine du sujet, on dira ce qu'on voudra mais la plume comme le poil, même quand c'est du duvet, ça tient chaud, surtout en cette saison. Mais il vaut mieux raconter des conneries que se raser et avoir chaud que jeter un froid.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
PS. Pour bouger tout seul, je connais que le fromage aux artisous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ché bonch les acarienchs !!


----------



## frj (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * j'aime BOO !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Diner ?

O


----------



## cham (3 Juin 2003)

J'aime bien faire caca avec un bouquin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime pas quand on traîne aux toilettes.


----------



## frj (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * J'aime bien faire caca avec un bouquin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime pas quand on traîne aux toilettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime bien les bouquins dans les toilettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime pas quand il n'y a plus de papier :-D


----------



## cham (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par frj:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas quand il n'y a plus de papier :-D  * 

[/QUOTE]
Il reste le bouquin


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * 
Il reste le bouquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais là le dilemme est cornélien :
ou le livre, tu l'aimes et franchement, il ne mérite pas ça ;
ou le livre, tu penses que c'est de la crotte et dans ce cas, utiliser du papier déjà usagé...

Et nous voilà comme l'âne de Buridan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La vie est bien compliquée pour peu qu'on y réfléchisse, mais c'est la vie, ça excuse bien des choses.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * ... C'est plus pratique qu'une carte bleue, dans ce cas précis.











* 

[/QUOTE]

et que les pièces de monnaie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

et que les pièces de monnaie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ça oui! Avez-vous essyé avec 1c ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zut, où est le kleenex pour mon clavier?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Comme dit Thebig : "ARF !"



* 

[/QUOTE]
Attention Roberto !!! Arf ! et pas ARF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tout est dans le jeté de phrase !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Attention Roberto !!! Arf ! et pas ARF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tout est dans le jeté de phrase !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle souplesse, quelle technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On reconnaît bien là le véritable artiste!


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Quelle souplesse, quelle technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On reconnaît bien là le véritable artiste!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

'tention à l'orthographe ! :
"le véritable Arftiste"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

'tention à l'orthographe ! :
"le véritable Arftiste"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'men veux, mais j'men veux!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Egratigner une telle icone!


----------



## Magoo (4 Juin 2003)

moi aussi je t'aime alem!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Magoo:</font><hr /> * moi aussi je t'aime alem!
* 

[/QUOTE]

bisou ma Magoo !


----------



## Magoo (4 Juin 2003)

j'aime pas conduire sur les routes de la régions parisiennes et les milliers de fous qui sont dessus


----------



## toph (4 Juin 2003)

J'aime pô la télé , préfère les bouquins  ....


----------



## cham (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Magoo:</font><hr /> * moi aussi je t'aime alem! * 

[/QUOTE]
Quand un 1er post répond à un 12150e et quelques... c'est beau ! :écraseunelarme:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * 
Quand un 1er post répond à un 12150e et quelques... c'est beau ! :écraseunelarme:





* 

[/QUOTE]

Cette différence d'âge, c'est choquant!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

J'aime pas les râleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas les râleurs    * 

[/QUOTE]







 quelle tolérance


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)

J'aime faire rire les femmes des autres.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime faire rire les femmes des autres.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Femme qui rit...
Les femmes des uns font le bonheur des autres...


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)

Ça me rappelle une phrase : "Salut, comment vont ta femme et mes gosses ?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. : à demander généralement à son meilleur ami.


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ça me rappelle une phrase : "Salut, comment vont ta femme et mes gosses ?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. : à demander généralement à son meilleur ami.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a des gosses Sonny ?


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juin 2003)

j'aime:
--&gt;l'odeur du café chaud, le beurre qui fond sur la tartine grillée...
--&gt;la pluie fine qui imprégne delicatement tout sur son passage
--&gt;les apéros dinatoires, les soirées entres amis avec un zest d'ivresse
--&gt;me reveiller la nuit et me rendre compte que j'ai encore du temps pour dormir
--&gt; l'eau, me baigner dans des lacs, dans l'ocean...

je n'aime pas:
--&gt;lire sur la plage (on n'arrive jamais à trouver une position sympa)
--&gt;savoir qu'un siecle d'acquis est entrain de partir en un an
--&gt;l'intolerance
--&gt;le faschisme la xenephobie....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
J'adoooore !






* 

[/QUOTE]
D'ailleurs, toutes les nuits je mets mon réveil à 2 heures du mat pour bien être sûr de profiter de cette joie incommensurable !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella en page 1 a dit:
			
		

> * Jaime :
> Voir les gens sengueuler, *







Une spectatrice de Naïce pyouppeul !
C'est rare ces temps-ci.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> D'ailleurs, toutes les nuits je mets mon réveil à 2 heures du mat pour bien être sûr de profiter de cette joie incommensurable !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ca te fais peut-être rire roberto, mais j'ai un copain qui met vraiment son réveil à 4 H du mat pour le plaisir (plus un autre pour se réveiller quand-même)


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * J'aime :
> &amp;#8226; Quand y fait chaud, que c'est le baccalauréat et que les postulantes bachelières déjeunent sur les pelouses du square à côté et qu'il y a des jets d'eau et qu'elles en profitent pour se faire arroser parce qu'il fait chaud justement et moi je passe par là pour aller manger et voilà. Mais c'est rare.
> J'aime pas :
> &amp;#8226; rater ça.
> ...




Ca m'a l'air plutot bien dans ton coin !

Moi, j'aime bien ... Nantes
... et déjeuner au square sur la pelouse des postulantes bachelières !!!

J'aime pas ...  la fin du déjeuner ...


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

parlons un peu des choses de la vie, des bonnes choses de la vie, j'aime :

ma future femme, Dyba, une princesse
le trio magique pain-vin-fromage
les apéros entre amis surtout quand il y a du mini paté en croûte
regarder la mer déchainée
regarder Zidane quand il joue bien
manger avec la main autour d'un grand bol
faire des feux de cheminées dans les refuges de montagne
me jeter tout habillé sur mon lit quand je suis super fatigué
les sandwichs jambon-beurre-fromage à la plage
mes petites nièces qui croient que je suis chercheur d'or en Afrique
ma mère qui a fait croire à mes nièces...
me facher avec Dyba parce que ce n'est jamais grave
(liste non exhaustive)
maintenant à vous l'honneur, faites nous partager vos petits plaisirs...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

les matinées déraisonnables avec mes amis après une soirée riche
les petits poivrons piquants grillés du bar à tapas :love:
cuisiner un rôti de veau à la super pour mes amis
cette femme
mon métier, parfois
(liste non exhausteur de saveur)


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

a cet instant precis, je n aime qu elle.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

euh, non, c'est pas une bonne idée de poster ici pour moi


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

ouais ben je sens pas une grande motivation, effectivement... :mouais: 

Alèm ???  
toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben je sens pas une grande motivation, effectivement... :mouais:
> 
> Alèm ???
> toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


oui cheri !!! :love: :love: :love:

sorry guy! but i`m in love with her :love: :love: :love: :love: and there`s nothing else in my life right now !!     

_oh my god, it`s so cooooooool !!!   _


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui cheri !!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> sorry guy! but i`m in love with her :love: :love: :love: :love: and there`s nothing else in my life right now !!
> 
> _oh my god, it`s so cooooooool !!!   _


enfoiré ! :mouais: 

mais je suis ravi... hi hi hi...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]_oh my god, it`s so cooooooool !!!   _[/QUOTE]

T'arrive à poster à ce moment précis? quel dieu


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'arrive à poster à ce moment précis? quel dieu


bah et mon thread ? il est tout raté maintenant...  

hi hi hi... 
toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'arrive à poster à ce moment précis? quel dieu


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Bon et bien si ce thread part en c... je peux *essayer* de le reprendre en main :love:

J'aime :
- La musique: mon iPod :love: :love: :love:
- La bonne bouffe :love:
- La bonne bière belge, surtout la Kriek :rateau:
- Le temps ultra chaud (30° à l'ombre, c'est parfait)
- Les petits vêtements confortables qui vont avec le temps 
- Mon petit pays où il fait toujours un temps de m... :love:
- Les charmants jeunes hommes ( hum  )
- Mon Mac :love:


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

j'aime :

-les mégalopoles la nuit
-le double Whopper de Burger King
-la musique new wave
-mes Nike Wimbledon de 1984
-ma maman
-la vodka/redbull
-Pro Tools
-le M.D.M.A
-les Vespas Primavera
-les guest lists
-Clint Eastwood
-les filles tatouées et piercées
-les chemises Agnes B.
-quelqu'un pour de vrai un jour ?


----------



## einqui (14 Juillet 2004)

J'attends avec impatience a contribution de Sonnyboy a ce thread 

   Pour ma part :

   J'aime :  

   - aller au Starbucks Coffee pour bouquiner
   - cuisiner (surtout si c'est pour des amis)
   - lire les aneries du bar MacGé 
   - les gateaux japonais :love:
   - me relaxer en ecoutant un CD
 - Tôkyô
   - .......


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :
- Celui par qui tout à commencé
- L'autre moitié de moi-même (la meilleure)
- Ces deux jeunes lumières qui illuminent ma vie
- La solitude de mon âme quand vient le soir
- La tendresse que l'on me donne quand vient le matin
- Cette musique que jamais je ne jourais, mais qui m'enchante
- Mon Mac, avec qui je passe trop de temps d'après certaines...
- La beauté individuelle des autres... quand j'oublie l'horreur de notre humanité
- L'amour qui sûrement nous sauvera... Si on y croit...


----------



## molgow (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :
- ce thread de touba
- le soleil qui fait son grand retour aujourd'hui
- contempler les montagnes enneigées par ma fenêtre
- voir le coucher du soleil sur le Léman


----------



## piro (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aime
-les crèmes brulées encore tiédes
-les ramens
-lire des mangas dans le metro
-rever
-les musiques "tristes"


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

j'aime:

- Pisser au grand air devant un paysage grandiose
- Faire la grasse mat'
- Faire la grasse mat' et me réveiller sans avoir mal au crâne
- Refaire le monde avec 3 ou 4 potes et une bouteille de single malt jusqu'a pas d'heure.
- Faire la grasse mat' apres avoir refait le monde jusqu'a pas d'heure et m'apercevoir que, heureusement, ca n'a pas marché...
- Travailler le dimanche quand il fait un temps pourri
- Rouler doucement sur des petites routes de campagne ou de bord de mer avec la vitre ouverte et le coude qui dépasse quand il fait beau.
- Croquer dans une tomate bien rouge (avec un peu de sel) et arriver a ne pas m'en mettre partout.
- Ma premier clope du matin, les autres aussi mais moins.
- Quand tout baigne.
- Retrouver un ami pas vu depuis des mois et avoir l'impression de l'avoir quité la veille.
- Une fille
- Les filles.

... liste non exhaustive et pas organisée par ordre de préférence...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

j aime touba ! :love:


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j aime touba ! :love:


:rose: :rose: :rose: 

hi hi hi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j aime touba ! :love:



c'est la "big apple" qui te fait cet effet là


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :

- Etre amoureux.

- Ce moment de musicien ou lors d'une impro ou d'un moment fort, tout se superpose et que tout le monde sait qu'on touche à un moment unique, orgasmique, vivifiant, qui te fout la banane pour un bon bout de temps.

- La voir nue, les voir nues, les imaginer nues.

- Les jolies seins qui tiennent tout seuls que je pourrais toucher toute la journée...

- Cuisiner dans une cuisine ouverte sur le reste de la maison, genre américaine, tout en discutant avec mes convives en dégustant un bon vin ou une bonne bière, voir un vin cuit.

- Le vin rouge de préférence, le blanc, la bière Belge qui est vraiment exceptionnelle, Maredsous, Chimay, Rochefort, Binchoise, Dragonne, etc...

- Imaginer, réfléchir, comprendre et partager.

- Refaire le monde avec des potes pendant toute la nuit et jusqu'au levé du jour (même si j'ai arrêté de le refaire ce putain de monde).

- Faire l'amour, surtout avant, juste avant, pendant mais moins après.

- Voir des gens s'entraider, être fraternels, refuser la soumission.

- Qu'on me drague, c'est toujours trop rare, qu'on me surprenne, un mot sur ma caisse par exemple, avec un numéro de téléphone d'une fille que j'avais croisé dans la rue et qui voulait me rencontrer.

- L'océan déchaîné, dans la baie des trépassés, entre autres.

- Faire les vendanges et finir la journée par une bonne douche et un bon apéro sous les tonnelles.

- J'ADORE voir une fille chanter, surtout quand c'est tout simple, qu'elle chante des compos et qu'elle joue de la guitare, un vrai cliché d'ado, mais à chaque fois je fond, je suis transi et amoureux. Si elle joue d'un autre instrument et qu'elle ne chante pas en général ça marche aussi, mais mon 1er exemple est vraiment celui qui me défonce.

- Une petite rando en montagne.

- Mes crèmes brûlées et mon crumble au chocolat-pommes.

- Etre tout nu dehors, la nuit de préférence, à la campagne évidemment. (nan je suis pas un pervers qui rode  )

- Lire un bon bouquin qui me renverse et m'emballe.

- Idem avec un film ou tout autre oeuvres.

- Me dire que ce que je suis en train de vivre est absolument exceptionnel et que j'aimerais que tous les gens que j'aime soit avec moi pour le partager pour qu'on se le répète comme des cons durant tout le temps que dure cet événement.

- Mon mac, mon vieux Canon reflex FTB des années 70, mes guitares, ma mini austin rouge de 1985 je crois.

- Les festivals de rue (ouai c'est bientôt Chalon dans la rue !)

- Les trucs qui sont encore gratuits comme la neige quand elle tombe devant chez toi et que t'as besoin de payer de supplément pour pouvoir la toucher et jouer avec. Les plages et l'accès à la mer qui restent ouverts aux public (la plupart heureusement).

- Un premier baiser, un 1er contact physique qu'elle qui se soit, cette décharge unique.

- Les odeurs, comme le buis, l'iode, le café, des pieds de tomates, la terre mouillée, l'herbe coupée, une peau de fille, une odeur de bébé , les odeurs de grange, ce parfait mélange entre foin, bois, odeurs animales, huile et graisse de tracteur.


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est la "big apple" qui te fait cet effet là


hehe... c est le double effet touba.... baaxou ! :love:

ici, j aurais plutot la peche que la pomme, je pourrais presque dire aussi que j ai la frite mais je n ai pas encore approche leur french fries !!!  

j aime voir son sourire quand elle se reveille le matin et qu elle me regarde sourire... :love: ca c est mon effet perso de la big apple !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j aime voir son sourire quand elle se reveille le matin et qu elle me regarde sourire... :love:



tout pareil  :love:


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

votre coeur est-il si petit qu'il ne puisse aimer qu'une seule chose ?    

touba !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aimais tellement les pierres que j'en ai rempli mon c½ur, et au final, je me retrouve avec un c½ur de pierre... Mieux vaut aimer les gens, croyez-moi


----------



## Cillian (14 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :

   -> Le chocolat, pas que suisse.

   -> La BD, pas que belge.

   -> Le whisky, pas que écossais.

   -> La bière, pas que irlandaise.

   -> La Femme, pas que française.

   -> Le berger, pas que allemand.

   -> La musique, pas que anglo-saxonne.

   -> Les belles plantes, pas que de hollande.

   -> les fêtes, pas que espagnoles.

   -> Et plus particulièrement ceux qui m'entourent (famille et amis), l'humour absurde, l'héroïque fantaisie (pas que Tolkien), le chocolat, la bière, les dessins animés, mon Mac et plein d'autres choses encore qui font que si la vie n'est pas toujours facile, il y a régulièrement des bons moments à passé (et à venir) que notre DD interne nous rappelle: double-clic dossier "mémoire", double-clic sous-dossier "souvenir", double-clic "fichier... ... ...", et le chocolat.


Cette liste est non exhaustive. L'ordre de préférence dépend du moment M en cours.

P.S. : Les pays non sités sont ceux que je n'ai pas encore visité. Tout comptes faits je n'aime pas le chocolat, *j'adore le chocolat*.


----------



## pRETENDER (14 Juillet 2004)

Cillian, dans la catégorie espagnole, tu as oublié les vaches..


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :
> 
> - Etre amoureux.
> 
> ...


 Tu me rapelles assez étrangement "Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain" :love:


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas comment je dois le prendre mais pour moi c'est positif


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est positif 

J'adore la poésie que l'on retrouve tout au long de ce film magnifique... les "j'aime" me rappellent le début du film... particulièrement ta patte d'écrivain


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Cillian (14 Juillet 2004)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Cillian, dans la catégorie espagnole, tu as oublié les vaches..



Les vaches quelles soient d'espagne où d'ailleurs elles me font un effet booffffff!


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> votre coeur est-il si petit qu'il ne puisse aimer qu'une seule chose ?
> 
> touba !


sama gagni, mon coeur est immense et pourtant elle sait le remplir !! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> votre coeur est-il si petit qu'il ne puisse aimer qu'une seule chose ?
> 
> touba !



j'aime :love: 

- me réveiller à coté d'elle
- la rendre heureuse
- mes enfants
- les 'tits déj
- ne pas avoir de contraintes pour la journée
- la nature
- faire (et manger) la cuisine
- le rire
- l'humour
- la neige
- les voyages
- la lecture
- la musique

la vie et la liberté de choisir


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

oui bah il suffisait de vous pousser un peu pour vous faire cracher votre bonheur... je le saurai pour la prochaine fois  

bah touba !


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2004)

bah ! en general,moi j'aime tout le monde

pour la bouffe,je suis plus difficile
.
mais enfin a c't'heure ci,j'aimerais bien un petit pastaga   
.
"GERMaiiinnneee ..............!"


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

LOL !!!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

j'adore le schtroumpf grognon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

j'aime :

ma femme
lire un bouquin (mais déteste arriver à la fin)
ouvrir grand les portes-fenêtres de mon apart' en plein été, quand le soleil baigne de lumière mon salon plein sud
un verre entre amis, en terrasse l'été (après le boulot)
lorsque le guitariste de mon groupe me laisse le choix du solo (de batterie) en pleine "jouissance" musicale (je rejoindrais assez Jaipatoukompri sur ce point)
allumer mon mac le matin au taf (c'est mon seul pote à cet instant de flottement dans ce monde hostile)
les enfants (vivement que ma femme m'en donne)
gagner (quel que soit le jeu)
ces moments entre mecs, lorsque nos rires laissent place à un silence entendu où chacun peut se dire "on ne parle pas : c'est signe que nous nous sommes compris" ou encore "pas besoin de se parler pour se comprendre"
les sports d'affrontement (arts martiaux, boxe, mais aussi ping pong)
l'hiver et les feux de cheminée, avec un thé chaud et un bouquin de Daniel Pennac
les piscines en plein été
ce thread (plein d'ondes positives)
les vieux appareils photo (canon A1 par ex, dont la cellule ne marche plus, mais qui me fait des photos pleines de grain et de charme)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2004)

j'aime bien ce sujet et je voulais le remonter. Touba m'en donne l'occasion.

Du coup une tite fusion avant d'aller à l'infusion.

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## Kak (15 Juillet 2004)

j'aime

-être réveillée par un rayon de soleil filtrant à travers les rideaux
-me réveiller et découvrir que mon chéri a été chercher des croissants et qu'en plus il a fait le café
-Lire et ne pas m'arrêter pour des choses aussi ridicules que marcher ou manger
-relire pour la quinzième fois un livre en ayant attendu assez longtemps pour avoir oublier des détails (au moins quelques uns)

J'aime pas
-être réveillée en sursaut  (par un réveil: quel horreur, et pourtant tous les matins...)
-me faire enguirlanger par des automobilistes qui n'ont pas vu que je lisai en marchant (et que donc je n'allais pas leur laisser le passage, non mais sans blague!)
-faire du repassage
-faire la cuisine si je suis seule à la faire, quand on reagrde la télé avec une bière affalé sur le divan au même moment


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :
-le bruit de la pluie sous la tente
-le roulement de la mer
-le son du Uillean pipe
-regarder celle que j'aime dormir paisiblement
-ne pas savoir ce que je vais faire dans 5 minutes
-passer ma journée en pyjama
-le son de l'orage
-prendre mon p'tit dej au soleil
-le goût salé de l'eau de mer
-poser des questions très idiotes
-répondre des âneries a ceux qui demandent leur chemin


J'aime pas :
-les brocolis
-les fausses notes
-l'intolérance
-les matins de boulot
-douter de moi


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :
> -le bruit de la pluie sous la tente
> -le roulement de la mer
> -le son du Uillean pipe
> ...



Délicieux


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

*J'aime :*

lire ce thread et vous découvrir un peu  

*J'aime pas :*

être arrivé à la fin de ce thread et devoir vous laisser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas :*
> 
> être arrivé à la fin de ce thread et devoir vous laisser



rajoute en une couche, ca te changera de regarder par la lornette :casse: (j'ai pas dit Lorna )


----------



## evergreen (16 Juillet 2004)

J'aime:

- plonger dans un bon bouquin et ne plus pouvoir en sortir
-Placebo
-être sur un deriveur quand il y a du vent et sentir mes muscles tirer sur l'écoute
-le chocolat
-ma famille
-oublier qui je suis
-dormir
-avoir un fou rire
-pleurer quand il faut que ça sorte

j'aimerais:

- être amoureuse


J'aime pas:

-avoir peur d'être amoureuse
-les gens trop sûrs d'eux et qui se la pète tout le temps
-être tout le temps en train de somnoler (marmotte!)
-ne jamais savoir ce que je veux
-être trop timide
-les boissons qui petillent (genre coca fanta...)
-devenir adultes...c'est assez douloureux
-la télé (enfin sauf quelques bonnes émissions)
-les remarques discrètes mais qui me blessent parfois sans que les gens ne s'en rendent compte
-les ordis qui plantent


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :
> -répondre des âneries a ceux qui demandent leur chemin



 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Mon frère, mon ami, mon cousin ! 
j'ai envoyé dernièrement un break de FR3 avec un conducteur qui se la pétait grave se perdre du côté de la déchetterie du Spernot (banlieue brestoise). Quel intense plaisir j'ai ressenti en les voyant tourner du mauvais côté


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ce sujet et je voulais le remonter. Touba m'en donne l'occasion.
> Du coup une tite fusion avant d'aller à l'infusion.
> Bonsoir à tous


oui mais moi justement j'avais mis que *"j'aime..." *et pas le *"j'aime pas" *parce que j'aime pas le *"j'aime pas"*...
:mouais:   
mais c'est pas grave... 

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Juillet 2004)

evergreen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime:
> 
> -être sur un deriveur quand il y a du vent et sentir mes muscles tirer sur l'écoute


Moi pareil. :love: 

Et j'aime quand au Large ou Grand Large le vent gonfle mes voiles et que la vague pousse la coque du bateau. Ce moment exquis ou on ne sait plus si c'est le vent ou la vague qui pousse le bateau, ce moment merveilleux où on a la sensation que le bateau va décoller dans une accélération subtile.  
J'aime quand il faut faire corps avec le dériveur pour sentir chaque mouvement de l'eau et du vent.  
J'aime quand on est tout les quatre : le vent la mer mon bateau et moi (Pafois y'en a d'autre aussi et c'est bien....  )


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2004)

*J'aime :* 
  - dessiner
 - les Haagen Dazs
 - les forums de MacG
 - le caca du matin qui soulage
 - la bonne douche après le sport
 - le snakeboard
 - s'allonger sur l'herbe en regardant les nuages
 - la fin d'une journée de travail
 - un léger soleil avec 22°
 - écrire avec une joli écriture

*J'aime pas :* 
  - les aubergines
 - les gateaux à la crème qui dégouline de partout
 - les gens qui se proclament dans un "groupe" : "moi je suis Corse, moi je suis breton..."
 - ceux qui donnent des ordres alors qu'ils ne connaissent rien
 - la canicule
  - les fous du volant


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien (la suite):
- mon iSight :love: excellente, surtout ces derniers temps 
- le bon chocolat suisse :love: surtout celui avec des pépites de fèves de cacao et celui à l'orange
- une bonne douche bien chaude pour commencer la journée
- mon lit, j'ai tellement de mal à en décoller le matin :love: rien de tel vraiment
- mon beurre de cacao pour les lèvres
- l'eau d'Issey pour femme, ça sent trop bon 
- une bonne Kriek Belle-Vue pour pas changer :love:
- mon iBook adoré, même si c'est une grosse palourde, avec tout son matos :love: :love: :love:
- les messages sympas sur mon blog
- l'Apple Expo où je dois aller en septembre avec des gens biens  
narf! 

j'aime pas (début):
- le temps de m... qu'il fait pour l'instant 
- la limitation de temps sur iVisit  
- les nazetés diffusées à la TV pour le moment
- la politique des ricains à l'étranger  George W. Bush   
- les attentats débiles au nom de telle ou telle chose qui tuent des innocents
- la guerre, sous toute ses formes (qu'elle soit violence, politique, menace, économique...)


----------



## purestyle (17 Juillet 2004)

j'aime *PAS DU TOUT* :

- les endives bouillies
- GAP
- l'Olympique de Marseille
- Arthur
- le rugby
- chasse & pêche
- le rap
- le pamplemousse
- la corrida
- le r'n'b de MTV
- les intempéries
- les files d'attente
- les gens pas ponctuels
- les bars de la rue Oberkampf


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> j'aime *PAS DU TOUT* :
> 
> - les endives bouillies
> - GAP
> ...


 
ouuuuuuh toi t'es un urbain !!! un vrai !   
bah touba !


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> - la politique des ricains à l'étranger  George W. Bush


 Bien dit ! La politique des USA est tout à fait égoïste et égocentrique !


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit ! La politique des USA est tout à fait égoïste et égocentrique !


en un mot : impérialiste  

mais tout n'est pas mauvais aux Etats-Unis...  

bah touba !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit ! La politique des USA est tout à fait égoïste et égocentrique !


 Disons que je n'aime pas ce genre d'agissement. Les Etats-Unis sont un pays qui ne voit que ses petits avantages en faisant la pluie et le beau temps dans le monde politique de la planète. Et ils se moquent bien des moyens utilisés pour arriver à leurs fins... Bien souvent, les ennemis des US ont été instrumentés par eux-même :rateau:


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

*J'aime*    Tout ce qu'ils n'aiment pas.

*Je n'aime pas*  Tout ce qu'ils aiment.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 4-mackie (non, je déconne)
> .



ces propos aurait pu être mal interpréter


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2004)

J'aime l'odeur du sapin fraichement coupé. J'aime dépasser les voitures à vélo. J'aime manger un bout de Gruyère après un effort. J'aime l'idée que durant les 3 prochains mois, je suis en vacances et que je n'ai absolument aucune chose à faire contre ma volonté.


----------



## Gabi (18 Juillet 2004)

J'aime :

- les gens que j'aime
- Peter Pan
- ecouter ceux que personne n'ecoute
- Princesse Mononoke
- dessiner les images qui s'entassent et débordent de ma tête
- Jack Vance
- l'humour faussement bête (viendez au Groland)
- Soigner les gens (j'essaie)
- Björk
- Ressentir (beaucoup)
- Les fées
- Se promener dans une forêt
- Les gens qui croient

J'aime pas :

- Ceux qui sont prêts à faire du tort aux gens pour leur propre profit, qui pensent valoir mieux qu'un autre mais qui, au fond, n'y croient même pas (est-ce qu'ils dorment mal la nuit ?)


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

bon ben j'me lance dans le j'aime pas :

j'aime pas... euh... attendez... euh...
bah touba !  
ah si ! :

j'aime pas... euh... ah bah non...
hi hi hi...  
toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'aime l'odeur du sapin fraichement coupé. J'aime dépasser les voitures à vélo. J'aime manger un bout de Gruyère après un effort. J'aime l'idée que durant les 3 prochains mois, je suis en vacances et que je n'ai absolument aucune chose à faire contre ma volonté.


*j'aime pas* l'idée de savoir que certains, hum hum,...soient en vacances pendant 3 mois (c'est possible ça ? 3 mois ???!!)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

dans 5 minutes on va apprendre que Molgow est en fait Eddie Barclay  (et qu'il va se marrier avec une poulette de 50 ans de moins que lui)


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *j'aime pas* l'idée de savoir que certains, hum hum,...soient en vacances pendant 3 mois (c'est possible ça ? 3 mois ???!!)


bah voui... moi ça fera 10 mois le 21 Juillet...  
ça commence même à faire long ! 
tiens ! si je me mettais un peu au boulot ?
allez va... en Septembre je replonge...  

hé hé...
toubaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'aime :
> 
> ma femme
> lire un bouquin (mais déteste arriver à la fin)
> ...


tiens j'ajoute un ou deux trucs :

j'aime les 4X4 lada Niva parcequ'ils ressemblent à des coffres-forts avec des roues, qu'ils ne coûtent pas cher et qu'on n'a pas besoin de clé pour les ouvrir ou les démarrer (un trombone suffit, si si c'est vrai j'ai testé).
j'aime les PDA (eh oui, pas la technologie mac) parceque l'on peut y mettre plein de conneries pour jouer en attendant dans les salles d'attente des médecins (marche également avec tous les services administratifs, notaires, centres hospilaliers etc...). En plus ils font lecteurs MP3.


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (c'est possible ça ? 3 mois ???!!)



C'est la dure vie d'étudiant ça :love: 



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans 5 minutes on va apprendre que Molgow est en fait Eddie Barclay  (et qu'il va se marrier avec une poulette de 50 ans de moins que lui)



Pour les poulettes de 50 ans plus jeune, j'aurais de la peine... mais je dis pas non si elles ont entre 18 et 22 ans :love: (avis aux intéressées: je suis pas encore marié... )


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

*J'aime* le mot "Nyctalope"

*j'aime pas* le groupe Nique ta Mère


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ces propos aurait pu être mal interpréter



Mais qu'est-ce que tu va chercher là ?
Tu sais bien que je t'adore, enfin...


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime* le mot "Nyctalope"


ya aussi *mithridatiser *que j'aime bien aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ya aussi *mithridatiser *que j'aime bien aussi...


j'ai également une certaine affection pour "diantre"


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ya aussi *mithridatiser *que j'aime bien aussi...



J'aime également ce mot (mithridatiser) car il résume assez bien tout un pan de ma vie 
J'aime aussi un posteur de ce thread qui m'a donné un souvenir que je cherchais depuis une bonne dizaine d'années.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

*J'aime*

Partager un bon moment avec des amis.
Faire des rencontres de toutes sortes.
Voyager, partir loin, ou pas, découvrir.
Boire une bonne bière sur une terrasse ensoleillée en regardant les gens passer.
Un bon repas. Mmm... un carpaccio, toujours sur une terrasse.
Etre emporté par mes rêves.
Sentir son doux parfum.
La serrer fort dans mes bras.
Les clins d'½ils partagés.
Rire, ensemble.
Partager, tout simplement.

*Je n'aime pas*

La quitter
Me faire réveiller par le réveil.
Et tout plein d'autres choses qui ne méritent pas que je perde du temps à les citer.


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

on dirait que j'ai raté des trucs  

_ merde ... mes lunettes  _


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

J'AIME:
                   le coca
                   les mangas
                   les magasines des pouf
                   les lasagnes
                   mon power book g4
                   mon ipod que j'aurais peut-etre a noel
                   les roses blanches
                   marjolaines et les millionaires
                   les fêtes foraines
                   les boites de nuit (même si je n'est pas eu encore l'ocasion d'y aller)!!!
                   linkin park et laurent wolf


     J'AIME:


                  les chevaux et les dauphins
                  les poireaux
                 star academie
                 le magasine marie-clair
                 les trolls
                 les gens trop gentils
                 natacha st pier
                 les bofs
                 ma prof de math


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

J'AIME:
                   le coca
                   les mangas
                   les magasines des pouf
                   les lasagnes
                   mon power book g4
                   mon ipod que j'aurais peut-etre a noel
                   les roses blanches
                   marjolaines et les millionaires
                   les fêtes foraines
                   les boites de nuit (même si je n'est pas eu encore l'ocasion d'y aller)!!!
                   linkin park et laurent wolf


     J'AIMEas:


                  les chevaux et les dauphins
                  les poireaux
                 star academie
                 le magasine marie-clair
                 les trolls
                 les gens trop gentils
                 natacha st pier
                 les bofs
                 ma prof de math


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Disons que je n'aime pas ce genre d'agissement. Les Etats-Unis sont un pays qui ne voit que ses petits avantages en faisant la pluie et le beau temps dans le monde politique de la planète. Et ils se moquent bien des moyens utilisés pour arriver à leurs fins... Bien souvent, les ennemis des US ont été instrumentés par eux-même :rateau:



Une fois de plus, je te souhaite de ne jamais avoir à choisir ton camp.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

J'aime :

- Sonnyboy
- L'ordre
- Le savoir
- La précision
- La culture
- La coke
- Le Blues
- Les fausses notes des autres
- la bouffe
- le pinard
- la corse
- Ma p'tite...

J'aime pas :

- L'à peu pret
- La médiocrité
- Les mous
- Les gens qui subissent
- Ne plus jouer assez de blues
- Me faire traiter de con par un imbécile
- Me faire traiter d'intolérant par un tendron
- Avoir tort
- Les endives
- Les gens qui croient qu'il est difficile de rencontrer du monde
- Les solitaires qui n'ont pas choisi de l'être

J'y reviendrai certainement....


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> J'AIME:
> le coca
> les mangas
> les magasines des pouf
> ...



Eh ben moi, tout pareil !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Sonnyboy à coeur ouvert :love: :love: :love:

Narf!


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :
> 
> - Sonnyboy
> - L'ordre
> ...



Oh, ben là aussi, tout pareil !


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas :
> 
> - Me faire traiter de con par un imbécile
> - Me faire traiter d'intolérant par un tendron
> - Avoir tort



On notera que les trois surviennent généralement ensemble


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2004)

Les trois arrivent rarement, et jamais deux fois avec les mêmes gens.


----------



## Gilbertus (4 Août 2004)

Et ben moi j'aime :

-DocEvil (surtout après avoir vu ça )


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas :
> 
> - Me faire traiter de con par un imbécile



on est toujours le con ou l'imbécile de quelqu'un


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on est toujours le con ou l'imbécile de quelqu'un



Certes, mais certains le sont de plusieurs


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

*J'aime* 

- L'avatar de Sonnyboy
- la saucisse sèche bien dur que ta mal à la main quand tu la coupe !
- les vacances
- gagner au loto (bon c'est pas encore arrivé)
- les femmes
- les gratouilles pendant des heures (enfin qu'on me les fasse  )
- les M&M's
- les gros seins
- les fesses fermes des femmes (ouuuuula ça tourne à l'obsession?*c'est grave doc   :rose: )

*J'aime pas* 

- qu'on me parle avant d'avoir déjeuné
- les cons (et ça c'est un problème !)
- les fesses molles (j'crois qu'c'est grave doc !!  )
- le chèvre et le bleu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

J'aime : 
- Le sexe :bebe:
- La drogue  :rose: 
- Le rock'n'roll   
- Ma deuxième famille... Le cercle des vrais de vrais... 20 piges que ça dure :love:  
- Les tout premiers instants d'une histoire d'amour................. 
- La vue que j'ai sur le golfe d'Ajaccio  :style: 
- James Ellroy
- Charles Bukowski
- John Fante
- La cuisine de mémé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
- Le fait que chez moi, tous les hommes cuisinent
- Les discussions d'ivrognes jusqu'à l'aube
- Voir le soleil se lever après une de ces discussions  et remettre mes lunettes noires...
- Les Ramones
- Le cinéma d'épouvante de toutes les époques
- Matisse!!!!!!  
- Giger!!!!  :love: 
- Ma nièce quand elle m'appelle grosse truffe :bebe: 
- La suivante qui est encore dans le ventre de Katia
- Ma famille de speedés...
- Avoir des projets excitants, même si je sais que je ne les réaliserai jamais
- La phrase "Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas"
- Le court métrage "Foutaises" de JP Jeunet qui colle si bien à ce thread.........

J'aime pas : 

- L'inculture résolue et définitive...
- Le manque de poésie et d'humour
- Les religions, en général
- Les gens qui ne doutent jamais (Des dangers!!!)
- Enterrer des amis (C'était à moi de partir le premier...)
- Le quotidien qui tue l'amour (Je l'aide parfois)
- Aller me coucher
- Le foot (Haine!!!!!!!)
- Qu'on m'aime pour ce que l'on croit que je suis
- La variété Française actuelle
- Donc ; la médiocrité en général
- Les jeunes
- Moi!


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2005)

Merci Roberto de remonter ce thread. :love:  

En plus tu as fait une heureuse aujourd'hui: ma fille Jeanne  :love:  :love:   
A la page 12 il y a la prestation de Doc Evil: Moi, qui suis morose depuis plusieurs jours, :mouais:je
clique sur le lien et en avant pour les "Tropiques". Hurlement de joie derriére moi: "Maman, t'as retrouvée ma chanson, je t'aime"    
Alors, l'histoire: Jeanne avait 4 ans et avait entendu cette chanson sur la radio en "1986" (ben vouis, c'est vieux :affraid: ) Elle ne nous à plus lachée: elle voulait le 45- tours, le problème c'est qu'elle voulait la "Passerai Jeanne": c'était le titre de la chanson :love:  :love:  :love: 

Et ben, ça m'a mise de bonne humeur    

P.S. "Passerai Jeanne" pour "passion resonne" :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le site de Souchon m'a fait penser à ça.*
> Je me suis rappelé de ce sujet sympa, j'ai mis ma combi mon casque ma lampe frontale, chuis descendu en rappel...
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Maquina de mierda! a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Ce n'est que partie remise, Roberto    :love:


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

J'aime
Le thé brûlant
Les feux de cheminée
Les tissus, les doux, les craquants, les rèches, ceux qui arrêtent à peine l'air, ceux chauds comme une fourrure
Le farniente sous la couette
Les apéros qui trainent
Les amis loins mais proches
Les chats
Le rouge
L'odeur de la pluie les soirs d'été

J'aime pas
Le café
Avoir froid
La peur
Les haricots verts (Mais quelle idée d'en mettre partout !!!  )
Que des proches souffrent
La varicelle


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

*J'aime :*
Le sexe (le mien surtout...)
Le froid
La guitare
 La corse
La viande au barbecue
Le vin
Le blues
3 ou 4 personnes...
L'espace
L'omelette aux pommes de terres (la mienne surtout...)

*J'aime pas :*
Les glands
Les mous
Les mous du gland
Les furies
Les endives (quoi que j'en ai mangé dans un petit restau de la rue Lépante, qui m'ont presque réconcilié avec ce légume si ingrats...)
Les chats


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

Faut essayer mais sans les poils alors...


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Rhaaaa ! Mais quelle bande de sauvage !!!   

J'suis sure que vous mangez ça avec des z'aricots verts en plus ! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas :*
> Les endives (quoi que j'en ai mangé dans un petit restau de la rue Lépante, qui m'ont presque réconciliées avec ce légume si ingrats...)



méfies-toi: endive un jour, endive toujours


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

*J'aime pas* bosser avec des photographes, qui sont les clients les plus... casses couilles de tous !
(loin devant... heu... tous les autres, même reunis)


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce que tu aimes, Lumai, avec *en plus* le café et les haricots verts !!
> 
> :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...


  pas mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

J'aime : 
-les p'tits déj qui traînent sur la terrasse...
-l'apéro avec des amis qui durent jusqu'à tard dans la nuit
-refaire le monde toute la nuit pendant l'apéro :love:
- le boeuf bourguignon de ma môman :rose:
- Un barbecue sur la plage avec des potes..;

J'aime pas : 
- Le matin en semaine, quand je suis en speede...
- les épinards
- Me faire réveiller le Week End de bonne heure par des voisins qui font du bruit
- Me faire engueuler par mon patron quand ce n'est pas de ma faute...


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

bah alors faudrait prévoir un apéro qui traine devant un feu de cheminée au milieu de tissus rouges qui filent des frissons tout en farnientant sous la couette.
Ha et puis des ronronnements en bruits et fond et du thé brûlant entre les mojitos (tien j'aime ça aussi les mojitos, j'ai oublié des les mettre dans la liste)

Hum... Euh... :rose:
Qu'est ce que je suis en train de vous proposer là !!! 

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah alors faudrait prévoir un apéro qui traine devant un feu de cheminée au milieu de tissus rouges qui filent des frissons tout en farnientant sous la couette.
> Ha et puis des ronronnements en bruits et fond et du thé brûlant entre les mojitos (tien j'aime ça aussi les mojitos, j'ai oublié des les mettre dans la liste)
> 
> Hum... Euh... :rose:
> ...



Puisque tu en parles, j'aime bien les touzes aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

mojitos sans eau pour lumai :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah alors faudrait prévoir un apéro qui traine devant un feu de cheminée au milieu de tissus rouges qui filent des frissons tout en farnientant sous la couette.
> Ha et puis des ronronnements en bruits et fond et du thé brûlant entre les mojitos (tien j'aime ça aussi les mojitos, j'ai oublié des les mettre dans la liste)
> 
> Hum... Euh... :rose:
> ...


J'amène le rhum  
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

> mojitos sans eau pour lumai :love:



et plein de menthe !!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime :*
> ...
> 3 ou 4 personnes...



'tain ! tant que ça !  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

J'aime le jeudi matin ...   mais pas l'après midi du jeudi ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*J'aime*

- la bière :love:
- le vin
- la charcuterie
- faire la fête
- la bonne chère
- faire le zouave (surtout avec ma fille)
- passer des heures sur Photoshop avec mon G5
- l'électro
- aimer
- me poser de grandes questions existancielles



*J'aime pas*

- la télévision
- la bêtise humaine
- le R'n'B
- les chiens 
- le football
- le surimi
- la politique
- bosser avec la gueule de bois :rateau:
- les reproches
- faire comme tout le monde


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2005)

*J'aime*
Etretat, la Bretagne, la mer qui s'écrase sur les rochers
Le whisky-coca, la vodka orange et les cacaouètes
La solitude (quand je la souhaite)
Les soirées entre copains quand on n'essaie pas de refaire le monde
La moto (NB : penser à en racheter une)
La voiture (quand je suis seul dedans) pour rouler au hasard
Le cinéma et le disco (ben oui, et alors ?), Graeme Allwright et K.maro
N'importe quel plat pourvu qu'il y ait de la sauce
Le Bourgogne et le Beaujolais
La pétanque (surtout quand je gagne) 
*J'aime pas*
La Méditerranée (ça bouge pas) et ses plages surpeuplées :mouais:
La solitude (quand je ne la souhaite pas)
Les soirées entre copains quand ils amènent leurs femmes 
Le Bordeaux
Les balades en bateau en Bretagne : ça bouge trop :sick:
Les arrivistes
Travailler (pour un salaire de misère)
Le dimanche
Moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le jeudi matin ...   mais pas l'après midi du jeudi ...



Alors, profites en bien, ma grande, il te reste environ 3h20mn de bonheur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*J'aime*

- le cassoulet (fait maison of course)
- la choucroute (très très garnie)
- la blanquette de veau
- le pot au feu
- les grillades 
- le b½uf bourguignon
- l'osso bucco
- le couscous royal
- l'aioli
- le navarrin d'agneau


*J'aime pas *

- la bouffe en boite
- Les fast foods


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juin 2005)

Pour le moment :


* J'aime :
- Mon iPod
- Ma nouvelle robe
- Le dernier album de Roisin Murphy
- Mon forum MacGeneration :love:
- Mon loulou adore ( :love: bis )
- Le soleil
- L'ete
- Le parfum
- Les pates
- Les frites
- Des bons petits cocktails 
- Les jolies promenades
- Les barbecues
- Les soirees sympa
- L'electro
- Le graphisme
- Le dessin
- La bonne biere
- Les petits cafes sympas...
- Le week-end...
- Le bon cafe
- Les fruits de la passion, mangue et fruits exotiques.


* J'aime pas :
- Le journal parle (trop de mauvaises nouvelles)
- Le rap
- Trop de pluie (en Belgique on est verni :rateau: )
- La guerre
- La connerie humaine (on pete les plafonds pour l'instant)
- Le vandalisme/ la violence gratuite
- La musique commerciale
- La degradation de la femme 
- La publicite
- La pollution


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment :
> 
> 
> * J'aime :
> ...




Fais attention quand même, à la longue, les trois derniers peuvent vite devenir incompatibles avec le premier (hélas, je sais de quoi je parle).


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juin 2005)

Je peux me permettre, je me tracasse pas     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

*Et mis-à-part citer les messages des autres*
qu'aimes tu monsieur 77 ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2005)

J'aime : 

-Mon mac
-Mes guitares
-Mes platines Vinyle
-Le Bodyboard
-L'océan
-la montagne
-Le taboulé
-La communication
-Le Jack Da......
-Le MacDo(désolé)
-La bonne bouffe traditionnelle(j'me rattrape)
-Le Rock, le funk, la soul, le jazz, la drum'nbass, le trip-hop, la hard house...
-camper
-Le cinoche
-Le soir
...etc

J'aime pô : 

-Le foot
-La soupe de légumes
-Les feuilletons policiers français
-La star'ac
-Le rap, le r'n'b, la zik commerciale, ozone...
-le rhume des foins que j'ai au printemps
-la chasse, la pêche
-les gens qui jettent des papiers dans la rue
-le pôv bruit des mob et des scoots trafiqués
-le matin


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et mis-à-part citer les messages des autres*
> qu'aimes tu monsieur 77 ?



Bon d'accord, mais je vous préviens, c'est pas exhaustif !

J'aime :

Ma femme
Mes enfants
Rire, mais les malheurs des autres ne m'amusent pas.
Faire un b½uf avec mon fils de dix huit ans
regarder les dessins humoristiques (ou non) de mon autre fils de vingt deux ans
Faire des jeux de mots foireux 
Ecouter des jeux de mots foireux
Jouer sur mon Mac, avec ma fille de neuf ans
Jouer sur mon mac, en réseau avec mes deux fils
Travailler sur les Mac de mes clients
Encaisser les factures de mes clients sur PC
Parler avec les gens
les grillades
Regarder les jolies filles (juste avec les yeux, hein !)
Les gens que je n'ai pas vu depuis quinze ans, et qu'au bout de cinq minutes, on à l'impression que c'était hier
Le pineau des Charentes (pas celui des clients, hein !)
Mon vieux copain d'enfance (j'ai 52 ans, lui 51, on s'est connu peu avant d'entrer en CM1)
Lire des BD sympa
écouter de la musique : pop, rock, blues, rythm and blues (pas R'n B hein !)
forumer sur MacGe
Lire et écrire dans A Vos Mac
Tolkien (ses livres)
le cidre (le vrai, pas le jus de pomme avec des bulles)
et des tas d'autres choses ...

Je n'aime pas

les moqueries méchantes (sur l'intention, pas sur la forme)
Que mon mac plante (mais il le sait, et il est sympa, il évite)
poser du papier peint
les voyages organisés
la semoule
la mauvaise foi quand elle n'est pas à but purement humoristique
le vin
la méchanceté (surtout gratuite)
les injustices (curieusement, surtout quand elles touchent les autres)
faire la liste de ce que je n'aime pas, alors, j'arrête !


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Regarder les jolies filles (juste avec les yeux, hein !)



Je ne vois pas avec quoi d'autre tu peux regarder de toutes façons.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Laisse tomber il a 52 ans... faut être indulgent !


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> les injustices (curieusement, surtout quand elles touchent les autres)



Ouai, c'est vraiment curieux. Moi, je ne supporte pas les injustices quand elles me touchent. Mais bon... chacun voit (avec ses yeux) midi à sa porte   

En plus, dire que l'on n'aime pas l'injustice, la guerre, la méchanceté gratuite (il y en a des payantes ?), la violence.. etc... c'est d'un banal...  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, c'est vraiment curieux. Moi, je ne supporte pas les injustices quand elles me touchent. Mais bon... chacun voit (avec ses yeux) midi à sa porte
> 
> En plus, dire que l'on n'aime pas l'injustice, la guerre, la méchanceté gratuite (il y en a des payantes ?), la violence.. etc... c'est d'un banal... :sleep:



Il est énervé.

Et puis faut dire qu'il se fait rare sur le forum, il a donc perdu l'habitude de lire des banalités.

Krystof, afin de te remettre dans le bain (de boue) je te conseille le thread des floodeurs... une mine !


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est énervé.
> 
> Et puis faut dire qu'il se fait rare sur le forum, il a donc perdu l'habitude de lire des banalités.
> 
> Krystof, afin de te remettre dans le bain (de boue) je te conseille le thread des floodeurs... une mine !



Oui, je suis énervé et c'est de votre faute à tous. Je suis en train d'écrire la suite du thread dont vous êtes le héros et ça me gonfle. Le résultat du vote ne correspond pas à ce que j'avais prévu


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Ou celui du groupe


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

Moi j'aime levretter une de mes conquetes tout en lisant le journal l'Equipe, que j'ai préalablement étendu sur son dos.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime levretter une de mes conquetes tout en lisant le journal l'Equipe, que j'ai préalablement étendu sur son dos.




*Et visiblement*
tu n'aimes ni le tact, ni la délicatesse...


----------



## derennes (16 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et visiblement*
> tu n'aimes ni le tact, ni la délicatesse...



laule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis énervé et c'est de votre faute à tous. Je suis en train d'écrire la suite du thread dont vous êtes le héros et ça me gonfle. *Le résultat du vote ne correspond pas à ce que j'avais prévu*



Tiens, ça me rappelle quelquechose de récent, ça !


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> laule...



Enorme, gigantesque, gargantuesque, fantasmagorique, incroyable, indéfinissable...


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle quelquechose de récent, ça !


 
Non ? C'est vrai ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, c'est vraiment curieux. Moi, je ne supporte pas les injustices quand elles me touchent. Mais bon... chacun voit (avec ses yeux) midi à sa porte
> 
> En plus, dire que l'on n'aime pas l'injustice, la guerre, la méchanceté gratuite (il y en a des payantes ?), la violence.. etc... c'est d'un banal...  :sleep:



Des payantes, non ... quoi que, mais certaines ont des prétextes revanchards.

Pour la banalité, j'assume, n'étant pas un E.T., une bonne partie de ce que j'aime, ou n'aime pas se retrouve aussi dans les goûts de bon nombre de mes contemporains.

L'originalité n'est une qualité que lorsque elle est naturelle, forcée, elle devient du snobisme.


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la banalité, j'assume, n'étant pas un E.T., une bonne partie de ce que j'aime, ou n'aime pas se retrouve aussi dans les goûts de bon nombre de mes contemporains.



C'est une constatation générale. Tu n'es pas particulièrement visé sur ce sujet. Par contre, pour le reste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas avec quoi d'autre tu peux regarder de toutes façons.



Normal, c'est le lot des aigris de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de leur intolérance :mouais:  :hein: T'inquiètes, ceux qui savent encore sourire savent ce que je voulais dire


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'originalité n'est une qualité que lorsque elle est naturelle, forcée, elle devient du snobisme.


V'la ti pas qu'on cause sodomie dans mon dos !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> V'la ti pas qu'on cause sodomie dans mon dos !



tant que c'est d'en causer...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le lot des aigris de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de leur intolérance :mouais:  :hein: T'inquiètes, ceux qui savent encore sourire savent ce que je voulais dire



Moi je suis trés aigri, tout le monde te le dira... surtout les femmes aigries elles même...

Et pourtant je vous pete au nez à tous !

Comme quoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est d'en causer...



T'inquiète pas on sait que t'es un homme un vrai...

Bourrin.


----------



## z-moon (16 Juin 2005)

Bon ben, je me lance ...

*J'aime  ...*

- le chèvre chaud sur une salade avec des noix
- la fondue savoyarde, la raclette, la tartiflette
- la pizza cuite au feu de bois
- le Crépi
- le Brouilly
- le Saumur
- le bourgogne
- la bourgogne (pour les caves! mais pas seulement)
- la montagne
- le snowboard
- la puff (ah ouaaai  )
- Star Trek :love: (plus généralement la SF)
- Jouer sur mon Mac
...

*J'aime p...Je DÉ-TESTE!*

- les lâches
- la spéculation boursière
- les délocalisations
- la mondialisasion (ou plus précisement la manière dont cela ce passe)
- les camions sous le Mont Blanc (ceci dit je n'ai rien contre les routiers)
- la saumure (rien avoir avec *le* Saumur)
- les moustiques qui se collent au part-brise (plus encore face au soleil)
- les c....rds au volant
- le G.W.Bush band
- les bads trips
- Jouer sur un PC (nan jdicone)
...


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

Le Saumur s'écrit sans "e" à la fin...


----------



## z-moon (16 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le Saumur s'écrit sans "e" à la fin...


  ah m..de, t'as raison, 'pas fais exprès :rose:


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le lot des aigris de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de leur intolérance :mouais:  :hein:




On a tous, un jour ou l'autre, une bonne raison d'être aigris, avec, en plus, une intolérance sans limite. Ça laisse de la marge pour voir venir les choses.

Et sinon, ta solitude interactive, ça va ?


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le Saumur s'écrit sans "e" à la fin...



Il voulait peut-être dire "la saumure"


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> - la spéculation boursière
> 
> ...



y'a rien de mieux que de spéculer !!!!



PLus qu'un ouai  ca mérité pas un petit vert :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

J'suis pour les bons contre les mechants, pour paix mort à la guerre, et surtout, pour le bien contre mal !
 :love: 






nan j'deconnes parfois c'est le contraire


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pour les bons contre les mechants, pour paix mort à la guerre, et surtout, pour le bien contre mal !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Et en ce qui concerne le choix crucial : cuisine à l'huile ? au beurre ? à la graisse d'oie ? au saindoux ?


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez. Achetez plutôt du eurotunnel :p a dit:
			
		

> Ton ambivalence se double d'ambiguité et rend légitimes tes paradoxes, ce qui accroit ta richesse intérieure,



et reciproquement :rateau:



			
				le type qu'insiste mais j'peux pô le satisfaire a dit:
			
		

> _et cependant non je ne suis pas en train de te draguer._
> :love:


carambar encore raté ! 
 :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime aussi...*
> :love:
> ....
> - Marcher dans Paris.
> ...




J'adore ce type :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

*J'aime* 

Ma douce et tendre compagne, ma princesse a moi...
c'est bateau mais j'avais envie de le dire...

*J'aime pas* 
...
Ah ben vu que j'ai pensé a ma tendre moitie, je n'ai pas d'idee la...
je reviendrai plus tard


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2005)

ça t'ennuie si je me frotte à ta jambe ?


----------



## z-moon (16 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce qui concerne le choix crucial : cuisine à l'huile ? au beurre ? à la graisse d'oie ? au saindoux ?



Cuisine à l'huileud'olive, peuchere! :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2005)

un type qu'a les mêmes goûts que moi en matière de filles a dit:
			
		

> ...une brune au regard vague dont on ne perce pas les promesses, avec un demi-sourire émouvant.


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Si c'est à moi que tu parles : *vas-y*, je vais mettre mon pantacourt au sale ce soir, d' t' façons.
> :love:


:mouais:

il faudra aussi penser à l'épilation... enfin je crois... (avec un pantacourt)


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Si c'est à moi que tu parles : *vas-y*, je vais mettre mon pantacourt au sale ce soir, d' t' façons.
> :love:




je sais pas trop non plus a qui sonnyboy parle, mais si c'est a moi, eh ben voila, j'ai trouve un truc a mettre dans la case *j'aime pas* !!


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2005)

*J'aime*
Les mojitos (j'avais oublié de le préciser dans ma première liste...) et plus généralement ce qui est à base de rhum
Commencer à faire du thé et finalement l'oublier
Ecouter le soir de la musique qui fait sourire dans la pénombre
Marcher nu-pied dans l'herbe
Le parfum de l'amande

*J'aime pas*
Décommander un diner au dernier moment
Ne plus avoir de yaourth brassé nature pour mon p'tit déj (et encore attention pas toutes les marques !!!)
Les soirs d'angoisse
L'anis le réglisse et le fenouil


----------



## Aragorn (16 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça t'ennuie si je me frotte à ta jambe ?



As-tu déjà visité une prison turque ? 

:king:


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Juin 2005)

J'aime :

Ma copine que je n'ai pas
Mon powerbook
Poster le soir
Avoir du temps libre
Le froid quand il fait du soleil
Faire de cheval
Mes deux chats
Mes amis
Les conseils de Stook
Les posts de Sonny Boy
Les sappes de skate
Red hot, jeff buckley, les Clash

J'aime pas :

Les traces sur mon powerbook
Poster la nuit alors que les devoirs sont pas fais
Les stress d'un de mes potes
Que mes parents s'engueulent
Les andives au jambons
Ceux qui se la joue (sauf avec un powerbook  )
Ne pas savoir quoi poster


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :Les posts de Sonny Boy



C'est tout...

Je voulais juste le faire remarquer...:love:

NA !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'aime :
> 
> 
> Les sappes de skate
> les Clash



T'as des racourcis limite vexants, bichon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas non plus...*
> - Verdun.



*Uh ?*
Ceci dit je te comprends.

Je me souviens du slogan qu'on voyait sur les panneaux d'affichage municipal : "Verdun, la vie !"

Alors que cette ville est glauque comme tout et qu'on associe Verdun à la bataille qui s'y est déroulée (650000 morts tout de même...) eux ils choisissent un slogan pareil !


 :mouais:


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime pas*
> L'anis




T'as pas goûté à mes sucettes toi, ça se voit.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

Tu vas nous la faire rougir...

C'est encore une enfant elle aussi...


----------



## rod031 (17 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde!   

Ce que j'aime:
- La vie
Ce que j'aime pas:
-ce qui la pollue 
-les hypocrites
-les escrocs
- tout les bandits
-..... 
car j'ai un petit trou de mémoire 





---------------------

 pour un monde meilleur à offrir pour la futur génération !


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2005)

Ce que je n'aime pas :
- les roues des voitures
- les traces des avions dans le ciel
- les telephones portables
- marcher sur des grilles de metro sur les trottoirs
- etre avec des inconnus dans un ascenceur 
- avoir du pain pas cuit


Ce que j'aime
- boire du vin
- boire du vin
- boire du vin
- boire du vin
- boire du vin
- boire du vin
-....


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

Ce que j'aime :
- brancher mon Powerbook sur ma chaine pour avoir un son de ouf 
- poster la fenêtre de la chambre ouverte
- voir des hélicoptères de l'armé dans le ciel
- les meetings aériens à Chambley
- revoir ce soir les personnes qui m'ont martirisées en primaiire et les casser quand je fais la bise à Caro et Marie
(oui ba oui à 15 ans ca fait du bien)
- Réléchir à la vie et à la mort


Ce que j'aime pas :
- itunes qui met en route la marseillaise quand j'ai la fenêtre ouverte
- mon voisin en allemand : il s'appelle Jérôme et il joue toujours avec son stylo pour se la péter mais il le fait tomber et il matte toujours mes réponses 
- Réfléchir à la vie et à la mort


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

J'aime les femmes
J'aime pas les femmes
...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les femmes
> J'aime pas les femmes
> ...




ben decidement, elle t'a bien fait chier, toi ce soir, hein...


----------



## rod031 (17 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les femmes
> J'aime pas les femmes
> ...



une belle citation a était écrite un jour: 

 "sphinx , hydre, hyène, vipère et lionne qu'est ce que tout cela? Rien comparé a la race exécrable qu'est la femme!"

     
pour ma part je les aimes trop les femmes pour être macho à ce point! mais honnêtement y à du vrai dans cet citation si on la développe


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

J'aime : 
lire dans le transat sur la terrasse jusqu'a ce qu'il fasse nuit, :love:

J'aime pas : 
Etre obliger de rentrer, car je ne peux plus lire dehors


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2005)

*J'aime :*

Faire caca, la nuit, dans la nature.

*J'aime pas :*

Les orties.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime :*
> 
> Faire caca, la nuit, dans la nature.
> 
> ...



T'aimes pas les orties tout court, ou juste la nuit, quand tu fais ton gros caca dans la nature


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime :*
> 
> Faire caca, la nuit, dans la nature.



t'es écolo toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

j'aime pas ce thread   

par contre je  kiff flooder


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce thread
> 
> par contre je  kiff flooder



Nioubitude, quand tu nous tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nioubitude, quand tu nous tiens !




hop hop hop bonhomme.. regardes ma date d'inscription...   :rateau:


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

J'aime

Certains films.
Boire une bière bien fraîche quand j'ai soif.
En re-boire une autre juste derrière pour le plaisir.
Le chocolat noir amer.
Les champignons de Paris.
La fantaisie
Regarder les filles dans la rue, surtout en été.
Le silence.
Rêver.
Billie Holiday.



J'aime pas

Mon voisin ce connard je souhaite sa mort.
Les parades militaires.
La naphtaline.
Le foie.
La musique qu'on nous inflige dans les magasins ou, pire encore, dans les restos où on ne s'entend plus dire des conneries.
Le second degré.
Le bricolage.
Que mon emploi du temps de loisirs soit déterminé par d'autres.
Etre déçu par un film.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop bonhomme.. regardes ma date d'inscription...   :rateau:



Je parlais de comportement ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de comportement ! :mouais:


jeunesse me passera... le plus tard possible j'espere


----------



## Xman (17 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce thread



J'pensais naîvement que tu aimais les Echecs...(sjdm)*


** Sans Jeux De Mots


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> jeunesse me passera... le plus tard possible j'espere



Prends ton temps


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime
> 
> Certains films.
> Boire une bière bien fraîche quand j'ai soif.
> ...



tu ne serai pas parisiens à tout hasard?


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> ...
> J'aime pas :
> 
> ...
> ...




:affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime :*
> 
> Faire caca, la nuit, dans la nature.
> 
> ...



Faire caca dans l'eau, c'est genial aussi !!!


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Faire caca dans l'eau, c'est genial aussi !!!



c'est mieux de le faire dans un endroit approprié tel que les wc


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juin 2005)

J'adore les glaces, les gateaux, les pizzas, ...


J'aime pas grossir


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux de le faire dans un endroit approprié tel que les wc



enfin je voulais dire quand tu pars dans les iles faire une croisiere sur un bateau a voile et faire ca dans la mer, quel douceur ...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Putain, les gars, c'est Carlos !!!!

Y a Carlos sur le forum !!!

papayou, papayou, papayou papayou lélé...

C'est le pus beau des papayoulélé qu'on ai vu depuis des années !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Faut quand même pas penser qu'à chier.... Et après ? Evaluez-vous totalement le déclin de la presse d'opinion ?


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand même pas penser qu'à chier.... Et après ? Evaluez-vous totalement le déclin de la presse d'opinion ?




     vous pouvez répétez la question? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

j'aime pas les moucherons, moustique, et autres bestioles qui squattent sur mon ecran le soir... 


mais j'adore les ecrasés...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, les gars, c'est Carlos !!!!
> 
> Y a Carlos sur le forum !!!
> 
> ...



non non tu confonds avec Antoine !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Non, non je confonds pas avec Antoine.

Carlos aussi passe sa vie sur un bateau à rien fout'...


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Juin 2005)

comme Cousteau...sauf que lui il est mort !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non je confonds pas avec Antoine.
> 
> Carlos aussi passe sa vie sur un bateau à rien fout'...



Contrairement à Carlos, le jeune Muraccioli fait quelquechose, lui ! des pubs pour un marchand de lunettes, qui apportent une indispensable touche artistique à la réclame télévisuelle française !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à Carlos, le jeune Muraccioli fait quelquechose, lui ! des pubs pour un marchand de lunettes, qui apportent une indispensable touche artistique à la réclame télévisuelle française !



Ben moi j'aime bien ses reportages, ils sont toujours faits avec gout, il a une voix agréable...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'aime bien ses reportages, ils sont toujours faits avec gout, il a une voix agréable...



Je plaisantais sur ses dernières campagnes de pub pour Atoll, mais ses reportages ... Je voyage !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, les gars, c'est Carlos !!!!
> 
> Y a Carlos sur le forum !!!
> 
> ...



Parfois, tu m'inquiètes. Je lis tes posts et je me demande : "Mais kesse tu bois doudou dis-donc ?"


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Mais kesse tu bois doudou dis-donc ?"


Oh putain, oh putain !
 :love:


----------



## monoeil (19 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les moucherons, moustique, et autres bestioles qui squattent sur mon ecran le soir...
> 
> 
> mais j'adore les *ecrasés*...



Compte pas sur moi, j'aime pas faire ça


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, tu m'inquiètes. Je lis tes posts et je me demande : "Mais kesse tu bois doudou dis-donc ?"



Bien, je vois que nous avons des références communes... moi voilà rassuré.


----------



## piro (20 Juin 2005)

*J'aime* 
-marcher pieds nus sur le carrelage
-croquer des glaçons 
-les routes désertes la nuit 
-boire un bonne bière avec une madeleine
-me promener la nuit en été

*J'aime pas* 
-la chaleur
-la solitude
-la connerie ( pas tres original je pense)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> -la connerie ( pas tres original je pense)



Rechercher à tout prix l'originalité... Est-ce bien nécéssaire pour ce thread? Parce qu'on peut toujours écrire "j'aime m'exhiber et me toucher le kiki, nu sur un ponney Shetland", dans ce cas... Mais bizarrement, sauf pour Sonny ; ça sonnerait un peu faux...


----------



## piro (20 Juin 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime*
> -me battre nu dans la gelée de mures
> -me savonner au nutella sous la douche


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime*
> -me battre nu dans la gelée de mures
> -me savonner au nutella sous la douche


 T'as des photos?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

J'aime les belles journees ensoleillees passees au bord de la Mer :love: c'est tellement agreable qu'on en oublie tout le reste 

On se sent, comme berces par le vent du large


----------



## rod031 (20 Juin 2005)

des photos, des photos, des photos  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

j'aime ce tee shirt angel or demon
mettre demon days puissance 13 dans la voiture
profiter de l'air matinal encore un peu frais
répondre à ce sourire inconnu
j'aime ce début d'été.


----------



## rod031 (21 Juin 2005)

J'aime écumer les routes de France sur ma moto partageant amour et liberté avec les confrères motards!
j'aime être en communion avec la nature!


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime écumer les routes de France sur ma moto partageant amour et liberté avec les confrères motards!
> j'aime être en communion avec la nature!


 
et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu ?

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

non, ça c'est Beru qui le fait !


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, ça c'est Beru qui le fait !


 
bah il était pas là...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

pourtant, Beru il est comme ça !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, Beru il est comme ça !!



C'est qui, ce Beru dont vous parlez ? Moi, le seul que je connaisses, ABB pour les intimes, il est pas du lac des quatre cantons, il serait plutôt des pièces d'eau du Trocadéro, ou à la rigueur des étangs du bois de Vincennes.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2005)

nioubie !! ya un admin de la MGZ qui se nomme [MGZ]BlackBeru !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nioubie !! ya un admin de la MGZ qui se nomme [MGZ]BlackBeru !



Ah, c'est vrai, c'est vrai que je descend jamais à la cave, moi, j'y pensais plus.


----------



## Xman (25 Juin 2005)

J'aime les angles droits
J'aime pas le cercle.... et pi quoi?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juin 2005)

J'aime la crème glacée Häagen-Dazs au parfum Macadamia :love:


----------



## rezba (26 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime la crème glacée Häagen-Dazs au parfum Macadamia :love:



Tu as raison. C'est une vraie glace de vétéran.   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime:*
> - voir la musique en train de se faire.
> - la neige glacée dans les sous-bois de sapins.
> - mon bébé tout propre dans un body blanc.
> ...


J'aime bien quand tu parles ainsi... :love:


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

J'aime : 
- Les Autres
- Le multiculturalisme (je suis franco-australo-greco-belge)
- La bouffe (spécialement les cheescakes et le poisson cru)
- L'Art dans toutes ses formes
- L'odeur du métro à Paris
- Le noir et le blanc
- La nature dans la ville
- Regarder la pluie tomber
- Parler à la forme emphatique
- La beauté pure de mon iMac G4

Je n'aime pas :
- La culture préfabriquée qui prend de plus en plus d'ampleur
- Les gens qui ne sont pas ouvert d'esprits, les êtres sans âmes
- Le fait que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter de fumer
- Les sports basés sur le business (le football par exemple)
- Le système éducatif français et en général, basé sur la course à la performance
- Le pollen et les petits insectes malicieux
- Ma nonchalance (que je cultive malgré tout : paradoxe)
- Mes changements d'humeur (idem)
- La réligion politisée
- Le coût de la vie défavorisant les plus pauvres


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

j'aime : 
- le plus vieil arbre du parc des Batignolles
- écouter passer les trains en regardant ce vieil arbre
- la lumière qui passe à travers le store de ma chambre les soirées d'été
- les escaliers en colimaçon
- les orages d'été

j'aime pas : 
- les hopitaux
- le dimanche ... en général...
- cette odeur de friture qui monte jusqu'à ma fenêtre
- la foule trop ... foule ... mais pas assez ...
- le lait


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

J'aime :
-ma voiture
-mon mac
-les néons
-les gros ventilateurs
-les spoilers
-les dés en moumoute

J'aime pas :
-être pris au sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

J'aime :
-rien foutre
-bosser
-rigoler
-me marrer
-me poiler
-faire semblant de m'interesser
J'aime pas :
-la foule
-les gens trop à l'aise
-les fêtes foraines
-les gâteaux avec de la crème


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*J'aime :*

-euh...les musiciens (d'apr&#232;s prerima...:rose: )
-le feu ! enfin mes bolas ! 

-BOIRE! mais sans gueule de bois ! 
-les trajet aller-retour dans une ville inconnue  :love:
-LES COCCINELLES ! j'ai faillit oublier...
-remonter des sujets &#224; la con ! 
-flooder...
-prendre des bains dans une grande baignoire ! 

- pleurer devant une s&#233;rie &#224; la con ou un film merdique...
- Manger 
- les prises de sang !!!! 

*J'aime pas :

- l*e froid :hein:*
- *le lyc&#233;e :sleep:*
- *les cons, enfin les vrais pas comme vous :love: 

...


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2005)

je n'aime pas...

les gens suffisants... 
ceux qui sentent mauvais des dessous de bras et qui viennent se coller juste à côté de toi...:mouais: 
les qui détruisent systématiquement tout ce qu'ils ont sur leur passage...


j'aime dans le fond savoir que le MOnde ne peut pas être parfait... 
et que dehors le soleil brille... même enfermée dans mon bocal...


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

Je n'aime pas
Les vendeuses du BHV qui vous regardent comme une merde en se croyant aussi riche et snob que leurs clientes
Les clientes riches et snob du BHV
Les gens riches et snob
Les gens...

J'aime 
Les gens.

Enfin, tout ça dépend beaucoup des jours.


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

*Je n'aime pas* les gens qui ajoutent une r&#233;ponse apr&#232;s la mienne 

*j'aime* la fraicheur des matins d'automne, la lumi&#232;re rasante du soleil levant, la douce musique de la ville encore somnolente, quand je sors &#224; peine v&#233;tu boire mon caf&#233; sur les escaliers.


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'aime pas* les gens qui ajoutent une réponse après la mienne
> (...)


J'aime
Qu'on ne m'aime pas parfois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

j'aime pas ce terme , venant des personnes qui ne sont plus ados:
"ma copine" ou "ma petite copine" en designant son  amoureuse .


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce terme , venant des personnes qui ne sont plus ados:
> "ma copine" ou "ma petite copine" en designant son  amoureuse .


C'est plus joli que concubine...


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ce terme , venant des personnes qui ne sont plus ados:
> "ma copine" ou "ma petite copine" en designant son  amoureuse .


ah ben tiens justement, que dire ? Mon ami(e) :mouais: , mon (ma) compagne ?? Je suis souvent confronté à ce problème et c'est vrai que dire "mon copain", ça fait un peu ado attardée... :rateau:


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2005)

j'aime :

- les frites
- le poulet r&#244;ti
- Apple 
- mon iPod

j'aime pas :

- les cons
- les pr&#233;tentieux


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tiens justement, que dire ? Mon ami(e) :mouais: , mon (ma) compagne ?? Je suis souvent confronté à ce problème et c'est vrai que dire "mon copain", ça fait un peu ado attardée... :rateau:


Mon amie - en général, ça veut dire "ouais, une amie, mais PAS ma copine"
Ma compagne - un peu prout-prout
Ma concubine - c'est une chaude, entre nous c'est sexuel
Ma chérie - on est ensemble depuis 200 ans, nous sommes un vieux couple
Ma douce - je suis un romantique, elle aussi, mais du coup, c'est no sex
Ma femme - Dès que j'ai fini de payer son crédit, je l'épouse

Finalement, ma copine, ce n'est pas mal


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tiens justement, que dire ? Mon ami(e) :mouais: , mon (ma) compagne ?? Je suis souvent confronté à ce problème et c'est vrai que dire "mon copain", ça fait un peu ado attardée... :rateau:



"Mon amoureux"...ça fait attardée mais mignon  pas attardée et con comme "mon copain" !


----------



## spyan (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "Mon amoureux"...ça fait attardée mais mignon  pas attardée et con comme "mon copain" !


oui ca fait un peu maternelle


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2005)

Tata... Je sais, mais finalement, à l'usage c'est super pratique :

"Bon tata, tu t'magnes, on est à la bourre"

ou

"Nan, avec tata on est pas là c'we"

En général, il faut toujours rajouter un adjectif ou un adverbe derriere. Quand elle rale c'est "tata la roumègue(1)", quand elle est énervée c'est "tata l'harissa", etc.


(1) j'aurai pu la mettre sur le bar macgé celle là


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> oui ca fait un peu maternelle



Quitte a regresser autant le faire à fond


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> oui ca fait un peu maternelle


Voui je suis un peu de cet avis... C'est vrai que c'est mignonet, mais un peu praline


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

- j'aime pas :

...qu'on me contredise

...les messages où l'on ne sait pas ce que les gens pensent reellement...


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "Mon amoureux"...ça fait attardée mais mignon  pas attardée et con comme "mon copain" !


Avant que je ne l'épouse, ma femme et moi étions ma copine et son copain.
T'es dur.
"Mon amoureuse" ????
Je crois que je préfère encore "ma copine"...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ma concubine - c'est une chaude, entre nous c'est sexuel


Ah... je comprends mieux...
 mon motif d'exemption pour le service militaire : concubin notoire.
Les services armés ont du avoir une sacrée peur en voyant le rapport du psy au point de ne pas vouloir me laisser "pénétrer" la caserne


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tata... Je sais, mais finalement, &#224; l'usage c'est super pratique :
> 
> "Bon tata, tu t'magnes, on est &#224; la bourre"
> 
> ...



Ouais... j'sais pas... :mouais: &#231;a me fait un peu penser &#224; ma grand-m&#232;re qui appelait mon grand-p&#232;re "papa" ?!


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Voui je suis un peu cet avis... C'est vrai que c'est mignonet, mais un peu praline



oui mais après mon copain, mon concubin, mon objet sexuel, mon amoureux, etc...il reste quoi  ?


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime :*
> 
> 
> -remonter des *sujets &#224; la con* !
> ...


----------



## iKool (24 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah... je comprends mieux...
> mon motif d'exemption pour le service militaire : concubin notoire.
> Les services armés ont du avoir une sacrée peur en voyant le rapport du psy au point de ne pas vouloir me laisser "pénétrer" la caserne


Réformé.
Motif : "Bête de sexe"


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

>



je vois qu'il n'y a pas que moi ! !


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oui mais après mon copain, mon concubin, mon objet sexuel, mon amoureux, etc...il reste quoi  ?


Ben c'est justement pour ça que je demande.. voir si chez vous y'avait d'autres appellations


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Réformé.
> Motif : "Bête de sexe"


Et pourtant, je ne devais pas être le mieux armé 


*J'aime, j'adore* Frimer quand je peux 
*J'aime, j'adore* L'autodérision chez les autres


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

*j'aime pas...*

faire la vaiselle !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est justement pour &#231;a que je demande.. voir si chez vous y'avait d'autres appellations




tout depend , soit ma femme (il ne faut pas forcement la bague au doigt ..si ?? ) pour les personnes que on frequente pas, 
soit mon amie dans l'entourage proche

mais surtout piti&#233; , pas ma copine !!!!


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tiens justement, que dire ? Mon ami(e) :mouais: , mon (ma) compagne ?? Je suis souvent confronté à ce problème et c'est vrai que dire "mon copain", ça fait un peu ado attardée... :rateau:



Dictionnaire : 
copain : n.m. camarade que l'on aime bien. forme de l'ancien français _compain_ "avec qui on partage le pain"

et copine, c'est aussi une histoire de partager quelque chose ?? :love: :love: 

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

> forme de l'ancien fran&#231;ais compain "avec qui on partage le pain



C'est pour &#231;a qu'on appelle sa compagne ma *mie* ?


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

Et en parfois petit voyou, je ne r&#232;ve que de limes enfonc&#233;es dans la mie...


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

J'aime pas le schtroumpf grognon!


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça qu'on appelle sa compagne *mamie* ?



Gérontophile ! t'as du cartonner au test de pureté ...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, on s'amuse à traficoter les messages ?

Mais c'est vrai qu'en tant qu'amateur d'art, j'apprécie les vieilles croutes?


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Dictionnaire :
> copain : n.m. camarade que l'on aime bien. forme de l'ancien fran&#231;ais _compain_ "avec qui on partage le pain"
> 
> et copine, c'est aussi une histoire de partager quelque chose ?? :love: :love:
> ...



S&#251;r dans "copine", il y a "co".  



			
				Robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout depend , soit ma femme (il ne faut pas forcement la bague au doigt ..si ?? ) pour les personnes que on frequente pas,
> soit mon amie dans l'entourage proche
> 
> mais surtout piti&#233; , pas ma copine !!!!



Autant un mec peut parler de sa "petite femme", "ma femme", et ce m&#234;me s'il est pas mari&#233; avec, autant une nana, aller dire "mon mari" pour parler de sa moiti&#233;, s'ils sont pas mari&#233;s... mouais :mouais: Pourquoi pas mon "&#233;poux" pendant qu'on y ait 

Je n'aime pas les mots "mari" et "&#233;poux"
Ben finalement j'aime bien "ma moiti&#233;" tiens... pour d&#233;nommer le dit copain

Une remarque en passant: je constate que les filles sont assez r&#233;ticentes &#224; l'appellation "copine", alors que les mecs &#231;a leur semble assez naturel...


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Une remarque en passant: je constate que les filles sont assez réticentes à l'appellation "copine", alors que les mecs ça leur semble assez naturel...


Un héritage de plus de la différenciation Homme (pragmatique borné) / Femme (rêveuse naïve) ???

Je dois bien avouer que j'ai toujours dit  "ma copine" (désolé Robertav  ) sans me poser de questions...
Ma moitié, j'aime pas - ça fait trop je me tire une balle ou je finis à l'asile si elle part, comme si je n'avais pas le choix, comme si le couple (avec enfants ?) était le seul accomplissement possible et épanouissant pour l'être humain...
Brrr, ça fait froid dans le dos.


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> U
> Ma moitié, j'aime pas - ça fait trop je me tire une balle ou je finis à l'asile si elle part, comme si je n'avais pas le choix, comme si le couple (avec enfants ?) était le seul accomplissement possible et épanouissant pour l'être humain...
> Brrr, ça fait froid dans le dos.


Perso, je dis ma compagne. C'est pas le top, cela manque de chaleur, cela ne traduit pas l'engagement réciproque... Mais cela représente au moins le fait que l'on a choisi de faire un bout de chemin ensemble


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

:style: :love: quand ma salle de Coronarographie tombe en panne... oui c'est pas drôle pour les patients.. mais au moins on a le temps de faire un break...


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je dis ma compagne. C'est pas le top, cela manque de chaleur, cela ne traduit pas l'engagement réciproque... Mais cela représente au moins le fait que l'on a choisi de faire un bout de chemin ensemble


Compagne, c'est pas mal, moins ado boutonneux que "copine"...

J'AIME PAS ne pas trouver un mot approprié et qui me plait, qui sonne bien, pour décrire une situation !!!!


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Un héritage de plus de la différenciation Homme (pragmatique borné) / Femme (rêveuse naïve) ???
> 
> Je dois bien avouer que j'ai toujours dit  "ma copine" (désolé Robertav  ) sans me poser de questions...
> Ma moitié, j'aime pas - ça fait trop je me tire une balle ou je finis à l'asile si elle part, comme si je n'avais pas le choix, comme si le couple (avec enfants ?) était le seul accomplissement possible et épanouissant pour l'être humain...
> Brrr, ça fait froid dans le dos.



"Rêveuse naïve"... hum... c'est bien dit, et dans le mille. 
Ah mais que veux-tu, parfois nos pitits coeurs souffrent de tant de pragmatisme...

Tiens c'est comme le truc, génialissime ( :mouais: ), qui consiste à dire "j'ai froid" pour faire comprendre à son copain... donc, qu'on aimerait bien qu'il nous prenne dans ses bras musclés. 
Déjà, le cher et tendre il est saoulé, parce que les niaiseries de nanas, ben y s'en bat, en plus son pragmatisme fait que ce subtile appel du pied, pas sûr qu'il le comprenne... à moins qu'il feigne de ne pas comprendre... on nous aurait menti


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

Oh, finalement, tu n'as qu'&#224; en changer selon le contexte :
- la m&#232;re de mes enfants
- mon objet sexuel
- mon tyran domestique
- ...

La langue fran&#231;aise regorge d'expressions toutes aussi valorisantes les unes que les autres pour parler de nos... comment dire ?


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je dis ma compagne. C'est pas le top, cela manque de chaleur, cela ne traduit pas l'engagement réciproque... Mais cela représente au moins le fait que l'on a choisi de faire un bout de chemin ensemble



Oui, compagne c'est bien et effectivement ça traduit bien cette idée de faire un bout de vie ensemble...  J'aime plutôt.
Donc "mon compagnon"... ah ça passe moins bien à l'oreille, non ?... ça fait un peu les compagnons du devoir du Tour de France... avec le chef d'oeuvre itou itou


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oh, finalement, tu n'as qu'à en changer selon le contexte :
> - la mère de mes enfants
> - mon objet sexuel
> - mon tyran domestique
> ...



 
Ben  c'est ce que je fais la plupart du temps


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> "Rêveuse naïve"... hum... c'est bien dit, et dans le mille.
> Ah mais que veux-tu, parfois nos pitits coeurs souffrent de tant de pragmatisme...
> 
> Tiens c'est comme le truc, génialissime ( :mouais: ), qui consiste à dire "j'ai froid" pour faire comprendre à son copain... donc, qu'on aimerait bien qu'il nous prenne dans ses bras musclés.
> Déjà, le cher et tendre il est saoulé, parce que les niaiseries de nanas, ben y s'en bat, en plus son pragmatisme fait que ce subtile appel du pied, pas sûr qu'il le comprenne... à moins qu'il feigne de ne pas comprendre... on nous aurait menti


Menti, peut-être pas, mais si ça se trouve, à ce moment là, lui il est vraiment pété de froid et il ne pense qu'à rentrer chez lui (pour faire des galipettes, si possible) - donc la subtile allusion...
Ah la communication...

Cela dit, je suis assez sceptique sur les différences comportementales innées entre garçons et filles (toute la soupe "Mars et Vénus" et autres tests à la con pour magasines de mode...). Je pense que tout ça est à 95% de l'éducation (voire du dressage) et que la femme peut sans problème devenir une pragmatique bornée et l'homme un rêveur naïf - ou les deux de justes milieux...  

J'aime pas qu'on croie qu'un petit garçon va devenir "un pédé" parce qu'il joue à la poupée.


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tout ça est à 95% de l'éducation (voire du dressage) et que la femme peut sans problème devenir une pragmatique bornée et l'homme un rêveur naïf - ou les deux de justes milieux...



Oui, mais les femmes ne s'intéressent pas aux mathématiques(affirmation sans fondement), alors les 5 % qui restent prennent toute la place


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je suis assez sceptique sur les différences comportementales innées entre garçons et filles (toute la soupe "Mars et Vénus" et autres tests à la con pour magasines de mode...). Je pense que tout ça est à 95% de l'éducation (voire du dressage) et que la femme peut sans problème devenir une pragmatique bornée et l'homme un rêveur naïf - ou les deux de justes milieux...
> 
> J'aime pas qu'on croie qu'un petit garçon va devenir "un pédé" parce qu'il joue à la poupée.



Oui, mais je pense surtout que les douces rêveuses naïves (  ) doivent surtout investir de leur personne pour tendre vers une rêverie pragmatique, surtout si elles ont mal été dressées.   

J'émets quand même un petit bémol sur ce mot : "dressage"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oh, finalement, tu n'as qu'à en changer selon le contexte :
> - la mère de mes enfants
> - mon objet sexuel
> - mon tyran domestique
> ...




il fu un temp lontain , un soir je recois plusieur fois de coup de fil au boulot 
je ne suis pas seule , me 2 nouvelles vendeuses font d'extra avec moi

a un moment une d'elle me dit :
"mias le patron est toujours aussi prise de tete?
il n'arrete pas de telephoner "  

et moi
" lui est surement avec sa femme, celui qui m'appelle en a marre de la sienne "





ps : j'ai jamais entendu mon amant dire "ma femme" mais "la mere de mes enfants"


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

*El tubo esta muerto*... :mouais:   Viva el tubo....   et hop à la casa...  ​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *El tubo esta muerto*... :mouais:   Viva el tubo....   et hop à la casa...  ​




tu as tué le tube ???????     

assassine !!!!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

*J'aime pas

*- me retrouver dans des situations génante, de peur de faire une gaffe ! :rose:

- me rendre compte qu'il y a des gens assez con pour refuser la régularisation d'une étudiante étrangère qui a déjà passé 1an en France, alors qu'il y a eu la formation d'une comité de soutien et que des gens (qui me sont proches :love: ) bossent jour et nuit sur son cas... :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

moi y'a un truc que j'adore, c'est me coucher dans le lit quand je viens de changer les draps...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> moi y'a un truc que j'adore, c'est me coucher dans le lit quand je viens de changer les draps...



seulement si les draps sont frais...


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> moi y'a un truc que j'adore, c'est me coucher dans le lit quand je viens de changer les draps...



Vouivouivoui  

mais j'aime pas me coucher dans un lit trop bien fait, quand tu as les arpions serrés par le drap tendu au pied du lit


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Vouivouivoui
> 
> mais j'aime pas me coucher dans un lit trop bien fait, quand tu as les arpions serrés par le drap tendu au pied du lit


 
Pas avec une couette, pas de soucis. Prends un grand lit aussi, minimum 160x200, comme ça, quand ca devient "l'hotel du cul tourné" y t'reste encore plein de place pour dormir...


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pas avec une couette, pas de soucis. Prends un grand lit aussi, minimum 160x200, comme ça, quand ca devient "l'hotel du cul tourné" y t'reste encore plein de place pour dormir...



Oui, mais non, le lit fait déjà 200 x 180. et moi toujours 193 ! 
Donc si drap : ça gène, et si couette : courant d'air.  

Reste la diagonale, mais seulement si seul.  
Bon, c'est le cas. Mais faut prévoir...


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non, le lit fait déjà 200 x 180. et moi toujours 193 !
> Donc si drap : ça gène, et si couette : courant d'air.
> 
> Reste la diagonale, mais seulement si seul.
> Bon, c'est le cas. Mais faut prévoir...


Bien, petit problème mathématique : étant donné un lit de 200x180 et un occupant de 193x0.30 que nous considéreront rectangulaire afin de ne pas compliquer le problème.
Monsieur voulant dormir en diagonale pour ne pas dépasser de la couette, calculez combien madame doit faire pour tenir à côté de lui.
Corollaire : en supposant qu'une femme doit faire au moins 1.20m, combien de femmes monsieurs peut-il accueillir dans son lit, et de quelles tailles ?

Voilà bien de quoi occuper une après-midi.


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bien, petit problème mathématique : étant donné un lit de 200x180 et un occupant de 193x0.30 que nous considéreront rectangulaire afin de ne pas compliquer le problème.
> Monsieur voulant dormir en diagonale pour ne pas dépasser de la couette, calculez combien madame doit faire pour tenir à côté de lui.
> Corollaire : en supposant qu'une femme doit faire au moins 1.20m, combien de femmes monsieurs peut-il accueillir dans son lit, et de quelles tailles ?
> 
> Voilà bien de quoi occuper une après-midi.



  

Voilà de quoi se réconcilier avec les maths. 

Trois précisions d'énoncé :

Pour la largeur, prendre 0,60m , histoire de pas me faire dormir sur la tranche.
Les superpositions sont autorisées, voire encouragées.
La résistance du sommier est inconnue.


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

...j'aime pas ne pas aimer ...j'ai l'impression de me priver de quelque chose
j'aime bien &#234;tre content...
j'aime pas ceux qui se plaignent .....ils le font avant moi
j'aime bien r&#233;pondre "non" quand on me demande avec un sourire convenu "&#231;a va ?"...&#231;a les met dans un embarras qui me comble de joie pour la journ&#233;e...
j'aime pas ne pas lire dans les yeux de mes enfants....
j'aime bien une main dans mes cheveux....
j'aime bien vivre..
j'aime pas ne pas y arriver !


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Voilà de quoi se réconcilier avec les maths.
> 
> Trois précisions d'énoncé :
> 
> ...


Oui pour la largeur, 0,60 ça semble correct, une nana (heu petite... et fluette) fait un poil plus que 0,30 sur le dos


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

l'probleme du lit, t'as beau meme faire 0.15, aux yeux de madame tu prendras toujours trop d'place. Baignoire powaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> l'probleme du lit, t'as beau meme faire 0.15, aux yeux de madame tu prendras toujours trop d'place. Baignoire powaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


Ca dépend quand même... faut pas généraliser. C'est sûr qu'en dormant en diagonale , ça laisse pas beaucoup de place !!
J'ai testé la situation pendant un bail, et quand j'ouvrais la bouche pour demander limite à remonter sur le lit, on m'aboyait dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, 1m80 100 Kg, d&#232;s que je tente d'occuper plus de 10% de la surface du lit conjugal, ma femme, 1m56 et demi (tr&#232;s important le demi), 45 Kg toute mouill&#233;e, demande le divorce pour occupation abusive !


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème, 1m80 100 Kg, dès que je tente d'occuper plus de 10% de la surface du lit conjugal, ma femme, 1m56 et demi (très important le demi), 45 Kg toute mouillée, demande le divorce pour occupation abusive !


 
Ptdrrr, j'me croirai chez moi...


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ptdrrr, j'me croirai chez moi...


Ben moi non  

Enfin, sauf quand elle va se coucher avant moi : elle se fout au milieu, tellement de traviole qu'on dirait qu'elle a 200 bras et autant de jambes qui quadrillent l'espace...
En général, il me reste dans les 50 cm² en deux tranches égales...

Mais comme je suis une brute pragmatique et bornée, je la pousse


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non
> 
> Enfin, sauf quand elle va se coucher avant moi : elle se fout au milieu, tellement de traviole qu'on dirait qu'elle a 200 bras et autant de jambes qui quadrillent l'espace...
> En général, il me reste dans les 50 cm² en deux tranches égales...
> ...


C'est un peu la même chose chez moi, sauf qu'elle se pousse quand je lui demande gentiment...


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non
> 
> Enfin, sauf quand elle va se coucher avant moi : elle se fout au milieu, tellement de traviole qu'on dirait qu'elle a 200 bras et autant de jambes qui quadrillent l'espace...
> En général, il me reste dans les 50 cm² en deux tranches égales...
> ...


et tu r&#233;cup&#232;res la place chaude pendant qu'elle va se pelottener dans un coin tout froid ?


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et tu récupères la place chaude pendant qu'elle va se pelottener dans un coin tout froid ?


 
En hiver, je te l'accorde, c'est limite, mais en été, quand tu cherches justement le coin de drap frais...gnééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et tu récupères la place chaude pendant qu'elle va se pelottener dans un coin tout froid ?



...les S.O.L (stratégie d'occupation du lit) éritent un ouvrage digne des meilleurs receuils des maîtrs des échecs ...
comme le coup du berger , il y la technique brutale, rapide et efficace du" pousse tout" d'Ikool ou la "courtoise" de Magi61, mais non moins perverse puisqu'elle s'appuie sur la phase vaseuse du pré sommeil où  le sujet est quasi en état d'hypnose, donc succeptible d'obéir servilement à n'importe quel ordre plus ou moins cohérent.....(oui Mackie ça ouvre des perspectives )...

j'adore ce moment de la journée .....

 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non
> 
> Enfin, sauf quand elle va se coucher avant moi : elle se fout au milieu, tellement de traviole qu'on dirait qu'elle a 200 bras et autant de jambes qui quadrillent l'espace...
> En général, il me reste dans les 50 cm² en deux tranches égales...
> ...





dis..... est que tu as placé un cam dans ma chambre  ?    

tu as tres bien decrit la place que j'occupe et .....
voila le pourquoi de mon mal de dos le matin :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------

